# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Ask Me For Advice

## AmazeO XD

Now, I do realize that there is the "HELP!" section, but I guess this is for easier stuff.  If you need advice on anything, no matter how trivial, ask away!  I love giving people advice, or at least putting in my opinion.  If it's something really important, I suggest that you would also post a topic in the "Help!" sub-forum, but feel free to do it here as well.

If (as the topic progresses) you have a question that you want me to answer, but don't want people to know you asked it, just PM it to me, and I will quote it anonymously.

Now, you may wonder.. "Why does your opinion count?  What kind of merits do you have?".  In all honesty, I don't have any.  But people constantly tell me I have great advice to give, and can work out many different ways to solve a conflict or situation.  So I figured I'd give it a try.

Ask away, about any topic, just try to keep it somewhat clean, or if you're not going to keep it clean, censor yourself somewhat.

----------


## EchoSun13

How do I fall asleep faster, and dream recall and and and how do I get more lucids and I think that is about all I can think of...for now.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Well, this is "Off-topic" discussion, so I mean.. I guess it wouldn't be fitting for me to really answer that, since there's a world of answers in the other boards, but... surely.

Falling asleep faster is quite funny actually.  Everyone has their different ways to fall asleep quicker, besides just being flat out tired.  I suggest making sure your room is at a comfortable temperature, and you're as comfortable as can be in your bed.  Basically, just start thinking about something very vividly (have your eyes closed, of course).  Just, perhaps... let a scenario play out in your head.

Let's take for instance, you're at a mall, in a clothing store.  Just imagine yourself buying clothes, trying them on, etc etc.  Eventually you walk out of the store, and see an old friend.  So you and your friend decide to go walk around the mall.  Imagine yourself talking to them.  Be sure to think about things in real-time.  If you're walking for 15 minutes in the mall scenario in your mind, you should be laying there for 15 minutes.  The point is, the more you immerse yourself into this situation, the more your body becomes relaxed, and you take your mind off the subject of falling asleep.  You will eventually start to daze out, and fall asleep.  But be sure to not think too hard.  Just let the scenario play out, and if your mind happens to wander to something else, let it.  If you work your brain too hard, you'll remain awake.  Just... think very calmly about something.  I'm sure that will work.

Next question.. dream recall.  Write down everything you can remember from your dreams when you wake up, in a journal.  Honestly, that's it.  It would help to add tracking information, like dates and times, the feelings of the dream, and locations (like I do in my dream journal, look it up if you want).  But other than that, record your dreams, and then feel free to live out your life.  Eventually, the dream will leave your mind, and a week or so later, go over your dream journal, and it will trigger that memory.  Helping out the part of your brain that stores your memories of the dreams.  There you go.

As far as getting more lucids goes... just be sure you have a technique that suits you.  WILD is not for everyone, same with MILD, DILD, FILD, whatever.  If something isn't working, go onto another method.  Honestly, there are way too many subjects to cover in here.  Seriously, take a trip over to the "Attaining Lucidity" sub-board, and look at all the stuff there.  There's different foods you can eat, sleep patterns... honestly, everything except for the kitchen sink over there.

Besides all that, just don't give up!  Enjoy your time in the dream world.

----------


## EchoSun13

Im sorry it was off topic but no one else answered my post...
Thank you...
I will try your advice.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Im sorry it was off topic but no one else answered my post...
> Thank you...
> I will try your advice.



Cool beans!

Anyone else?

----------


## apachama

What can I do to make sure I keep in touch with someone who is lovely to be around?

----------


## ClouD

Why do you try so hard?

 :smiley:

----------


## apachama

Duty. My mentality on friendship and love is that it is based on a responsibility. 

I have lost friends in the past, and easilly replaced them. I find that if I want to think of people as special and amazing I have to keep them in my life.

----------


## ClouD

> Duty. My mentality on friendship and love is that it is based on a responsibility. 
> 
> I have lost friends in the past, and easilly replaced them. I find that if I want to think of people as special and amazing I have to keep them in my life.



Till death do you part.

_/\_

----------


## AmazeO XD

> What can I do to make sure I keep in touch with someone who is lovely to be around?



Well, ClouD... thanks for being so understanding.

xD

Anyway, the best I can tell you about this...

"Keep in touch" is a phrase that can be taken in several ways.  Now, if they are moving away, you should definatley ask for phone numbers, screen names, emails, the whole shi-bang.

If you just like a girl, and want to hang out with her more, the easiest thing I've found is just to ask her for her number.  If you don't want to come off as obviously trying to pick up her digits, throw it in the conversation somewhere.  It helps if you have a mutual friend.

Example:
You: Oh, You're friends with *insert mutual friend* too?  We should all hang out sometime.
Her: That'd be fun!
You: Here, give me your cell phone number so I can text you with plans. 

That usually works.  Although one time I did flatly say "This is my phone, and your number is going to be in it."  I think she kind of found that sexy. xD

Regardless, don't be shy.  That's about all I can tell you.  The best way to keep in touch with someone, is to keep in touch with them.  Although that is like, ass backwards, that's just what you have to do.  Get their contact shit.


*Anonymously Sent*

*Edited Out for Confidentiality*

----------


## EchoSun13

How do I meet people?
I have not alot of friends..Im quite timid.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> How do I meet people?
> I have not alot of friends..Im quite timid.



Ah, the age old question.. "How do I get more friends?"

Well, it all depends on your current social situations.  Meeting friends through school is quite easy!  The first way you can start meeting new people, is by finding common ground.  Take school for instance!  You see a new person in school, or around campus ground.  Perhaps one of your acquaintances or friends is talking to them.  Contribute to the conversation by making note of something a common student would know.

Example:

You: "I just got out of *insert class name*, *insert teachers name* is so *insert trait or quality*"
Them: Oh, I know!
You: Yeah, oh well!  At least I'm learning something, I guess!

But if you aren't in a school, or something like that.. always rely on current friends.  Try to arrange (or just make mention) a time where you and your current friends, can hang out with friends of your other current friend.  That's how I met most of my friends.  A friend of a friend.

Example:

You: Hey *insert current friend's name*, we should go to the movies or something.  Bring along some of your friends, I'm up for meeting new people.  And any friend of yours is a friend of mine, eh?

That usually works.

But overall, make sure you believe in yourself.  Most timid or shy people are afraid of rejection, or afraid of being looked at in a negative manner.  You have to look at it this way.  The world is composed of people, of different ethnicities, qualities, and personalities.  You are just another fish in that sea.  You have unique traits that other people may not have.  Be a friendly and kind person, and people will naturely be friendly and kind back to you.  And if people think you are weird, or reject your friendship... so what?!  You are you, and you shouldn't have to change for anyone.  What you do, makes who you are, and who you are, determines what you do.  Even though that sounds kind of backwards, it's true.

There's a million fish in the sea.  There's got to be people to befriend you.  The universe tends to unfold as it should.

And if it means anything, I'll be your friend!  ::D:

----------


## Man of Steel

Despite sounding somewhat silly, this is a serious question: what's the best way to clean my room? Also, what's the best way to get motivated to do housework that needs doing?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Despite sounding somewhat silly, this is a serious question: what's the best way to clean my room? Also, what's the best way to get motivated to do housework that needs doing?



Ah, cleaning the good ol room.  I found that, if you section it off, it's much easier to do.

Looking at it like "Oh, I have to clean up ALL of this", it's kind of bad.  Just be like, "Okay, I'm going to clean my desk."

When you're done with that, move onto the next major thing you need to clean.  Also, remember how nice it will all look when you are done.  And the sense of accomplishment you will have.  Also, depending on how long you've had your room un-clean, look through some of the stuff.  I find that fun sometimes.  Like, you have a bunch of papers or something, just look through them.. read them and such.  You're cleaning, and being distracted at the same time.

As far as other housework, same rules apply.  Section it off, and don't feel bad if you just want to take a break.  Treat it like a game.  See how fast and efficiently you can clean certain sections of your house, but try not to break anything.

Enjoy!

----------


## EchoSun13

And if it means anything, I'll be your friend!  ::D: [/QUOTE]
Did I just make a friend?

Yay!

And MoS to clean your room, ask mom.
Thats what I do when I feel like it is to big of a mess for me...but I usauly keep it clean. :smiley:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Okay Amaze, answer this one:

What's the best way to relieve stress at work?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I think the easiest way to clean a room is to KEEP IT CLEAN.   :wink2: 

Seriously though, if you clean things up on a consistent basis then it won't need cleaning!

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Did I just make a friend?
> 
> Yay!



You sure did!  ::D: 





> I think the easiest way to clean a room is to KEEP IT CLEAN.  
> 
> Seriously though, if you clean things up on a consistent basis then it won't need cleaning!



Haha, very true.  No reason to fix a problem if there isn't a problem in the first place!





> Okay Amaze, answer this one:
> 
> What's the best way to relieve stress at work?



Yeah, it seems that you're always making posts about work, and how it's really getting you down.

Since I assume you work at a computer/desk job (from your other posts), it's all about the restrictions of your office.  I mean, you could always just play a flash game, or draw a little picture in MPaint, to distract yourself, but then again if your office doesn't allow that, you're kind of out of luck.

I don't know exactly what you do, or what your position is, so it's kind of hard to answer.  A construction worker could relax in different ways than a lawyer could, you know?

Besides simple breathing techniques (In through the nose, out through the mouth slowly), and just closing your eyes and thinking of something or someone you really like, I couldn't tell you what to do since I don't know exactly what you do.

If you could tell me that, I could better help you!

Thanks!

----------


## Croneus

The mercury bath for my time machine doesn't seem to be cooling the core unit enough. Any advice?

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Thanks, btw you double posted, lag?

Anyways, I test software, my job is very tedious, but it is a GREAT job, imo...but it does get you down, and bored and frustrated, I will try breathing more meditatively I guess, And I COULD play flash games but, my cubicle is open next to 3 others, so im limited to games when they go out to lunch or something lol...

I only come here on DV when they aren't at their desks, I don't want to appear as a lazy worker, although I do get my work done, always...I do goof off but, my work gets done so I think thats okay right?

----------


## EchoSun13

Amazeo, the best adviser every.
I think thats how I spell it. :wink2:

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Thanks, btw you double posted, lag?
> 
> Anyways, I test software, my job is very tedious, but it is a GREAT job, imo...but it does get you down, and bored and frustrated, I will try breathing more meditatively I guess, And I COULD play flash games but, my cubicle is open next to 3 others, so im limited to games when they go out to lunch or something lol...
> 
> I only come here on DV when they aren't at their desks, I don't want to appear as a lazy worker, although I do get my work done, always...I do goof off but, my work gets done so I think thats okay right?



Yeah, double post because my internet hiccuped and I was trying to add something to the post.

Yeah, usually any kind of testing job is tedious.  Breathing is always very very good, especially since you're in a small workplace.  Sometimes, just get up and take a walk.  You can say you have to go to the bathroom or something (only if that doesn't cost you a break).  Flash games and whatnot can be fun, but sites like Dreamviews, and other community forums are probably good too!  Most importantly, don't get too fed up with work.  Just remember that you're getting paid.  They wouldn't call it work if you didn't have to work.

 ::D: 





> The mercury bath for my time machine doesn't seem to be cooling the core unit enough. Any advice?



Yeah, use more mercury and add a little liquid nitrogen.  That'll cool it off.

Could you tell I answered your obviously retarded question with a equally retarded answer?

----------


## EchoSun13

How do I conore hiehgt fears?

I tried jumping off a bridge..I did(into water) But I could do it today...I was so affraid!

help Amazeo!!!

----------


## Man of Steel

> And if it means anything, I'll be your friend! 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just make a friend?
> 
> Yay!
> 
> And MoS to clean your room, ask mom.
> Thats what I do when I feel like it is to big of a mess for me...but I usauly keep it clean.



Heh, she's the one telling me I need to get it clean. Plus I'm sick and tired of looking at it.  :tongue2: 





> I think the easiest way to clean a room is to KEEP IT CLEAN.  
> 
> Seriously though, if you clean things up on a consistent basis then it won't need cleaning!



Yeah, I usually do. It's a pain when I let it pile up...





> How do I conore hiehgt fears?
> 
> I tried jumping off a bridge..I did(into water) But I could do it today...I was so affraid!
> 
> help Amazeo!!!



Just to add to what AmazeO will say, but I greatly helped my fear of grounds (it's not the height that hurts, it's the ground at the bottom of it) by jumping off a bridge in a lucid dream. I stuck myself waist-deep in a log, splinters were everywhere. Then I blasted out.  ::D:  It helped a lot.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> How do I conore hiehgt fears?
> 
> I tried jumping off a bridge..I did(into water) But I could do it today...I was so affraid!
> 
> help Amazeo!!!



MoS was on the right track.  If you're able to fully control lucid dreams, you could use that as a way to get rid of your fear.  Otherwise, there's not much to do besides to face your fear.

I mean, not like you should be jumping off of high places... but... go bungie jumping, go skydiving, jump off the high up diving board at the pool.  Sometimes, you have to just close your eyes, take a deep breath, and face your fear.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help darling.

----------


## EchoSun13

> MoS was on the right track.  If you're able to fully control lucid dreams, you could use that as a way to get rid of your fear.  Otherwise, there's not much to do besides to face your fear.
> 
> I mean, not like you should be jumping off of high places... but... go bungie jumping, go skydiving, jump off the high up diving board at the pool.  Sometimes, you have to just close your eyes, take a deep breath, and face your fear.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be of more help darling.



I jumped!!!
I
was quite fun!

----------


## EchoSun13

How do I convince someone I don't love them?


AMAZEO...Care to tell me?


LOL!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Tell them you don't.

----------


## EchoSun13

> Tell them you don't.





I did...He doesn't seem to understand!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Oh, then he's probably just playing.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Oh, then he's probably just playing.



There's your answer!

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Ok, new question:

How do you get over fear or shyness?   heres my dilemma....

There is this guy I like I met online, spoke on the phone a few times, weve talked for about a month or two, but im still kinda reluctant to meet him, I'm always reluctant to meet ANYONE from the internet.

Anyways, I know meeting in a public place would help but, any words of encouragement to help me muster up the courage to meet this hot guy?

I wanna just jump right in and meet already but I feel like something is holding me down.

----------


## EchoSun13

> Ok, new question:
> 
> How do you get over fear or shyness?   heres my dilemma....
> 
> There is this guy I like I met online, spoke on the phone a few times, weve talked for about a month or two, but im still kinda reluctant to meet him, I'm always reluctant to meet ANYONE from the internet.
> 
> Anyways, I know meeting in a public place would help but, any words of encouragement to help me muster up the courage to meet this hot guy?
> 
> I wanna just jump right in and meet already but I feel like something is holding me down.



Sweetie please be carefull.
And public is better..But if anything happened to you it would be sad.

Make sure you know this kid as well as you can...Please Please be carefull.

You are to cool to be hurt.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Aww its so heartwarming to know people care  ::smitten:: 


But yea, ive spoken to the guy alot of times and he seems like a good person, and honest, but you never entirely know someone till you meet them and spend time

----------


## EchoSun13

Just think about what you are doing when you meet him.
I would miss the conversations about the earth and drugs we have.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

LOL don't worry hun, I'll be okay, I'll probably go see a movie with him, or goto a starbucks and chat, or go shopping like the girls we are  :tongue2:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I would suggest keeping it the way it is.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Yeah, be sure it's a public place.

Other than that, do what you want to do.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I just hope I don't duck out of it and stand up a good guy ya know?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Yeah, that oculd happen,but you could talk to him a little more and say for now, you aren't that comfortable metting him just yet. Wait another month untill you feel better about it.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Hmm, thats gonna be hard to wait another month, I've got like um these 4 girls at my building im crazy about, and then this guy, i duno if i can wait another month i might bite the bullet and go with one of those girls if I can't wait  :tongue2:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Well then, you my friend are a lucky man. But, safety is much more important than temptation. If you were tempted to find out what happens when you die, and you do it, well, you die. But, if you hol off the teptation,you still live.
Also, I would hate to lose you! That would suck if he went Jackie Chan on your ass...

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Nah, I've seen nearly 100 pictures of him, and spoken to him alot, and hes such a sweet effeminate guy, my type exactly!

He wears eye liner too!

God, what a hottie.

Anyways, im pretty sure in my gut feeling that he's the real deal, and hey maybe something good will come of this?

Maybe you'll see me post a pic of us hugging or something more  :wink2:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

O_O

Well if you decide to, than good luck, and I hope to see you after it.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Oh i'll be fine, and probably extremely happy  ::D:

----------


## AmazeO XD

It's your decision guerilla.  Have fun, though!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Just bring a knife.

----------


## Man of Steel

And please, please, DON'T post any pictures of 'something more'.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Just bring a knife.



Yes.  Good idea.  Form of protection is always neccessary, and no.. I don't mean condoms.





> And please, please, DON'T post any pictures of 'something more'.



technically if you removed a picture of guerilla kissing another boy, you'd be homophobic.  Because I know there are pictures of straight couples kissing (and I do believe one of two girls kissing) on the site, and by removing a picture of two men kissing, that would be homophobic.

Don't be a homophobe.  xD

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Yea, thatd be discrimination, and id leave, j/k  :tongue2:

----------


## Grod

I think MoS was saying if it was something explicit.

----------


## EchoSun13

> Yea, thatd be discrimination, and id leave, j/k



NO!
 :wink2:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I was going to ask to leave out the 'something more' part, bu I didn't want to hurt your feelings! Bring a spas 12 though, JIC.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Lol.  Okay, anymore questions?

----------


## EchoSun13

You ignored mine..I think.
How do I not be shy anymore?

And if you tell me bullshit like Believe in your self Echo...I will kill you. :wink2:

----------


## Man of Steel

Realize that the fear of making a fool of yourself only exists to those who care what others think. Push aside that caring. Then go for it. It's amazing what one can do when not burdened by others' thoughts. 


Err, sorry if I'm stepping on your toes AmazeO.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Well, one thing you could do is believe echo. Believe in yourself!















Or, you could just be less shy. Walk up to people and talk. Make new friends. Hit on people. After a while of that, you should get used to it and get over being shy.

----------


## EchoSun13

I understand this, push away that feeling that makes me shy, push away the thought of what thers are thinking but I can't.
I have no clue how.

I am even afraid of what complete strangers think of me!
I met theses newfriends but pretty much ran away from them because I was afraid of how they thought of me, I had fun with them as it lasted but then when their friends walked up to us thats when I freaked out.
I was afraid that since their friends didn't like me they wouldn't anymore.
Ahhhhhh!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> I understand this, push away that feeling that makes me shy, push away the thought of what thers are thinking but I can't.
> I have no clue how.
> 
> I am even afraid of what complete strangers think of me!
> I met theses newfriends but pretty much ran away from them because I was afraid of how they thought of me, I had fun with them as it lasted but then when their friends walked up to us thats when I freaked out.
> I was afraid that since their friends didn't like me they wouldn't anymore.
> Ahhhhhh!



That's a simple problem of overanalysing and assuming. Try not to think to hard when making friends.

----------


## EchoSun13

Well...
I have nothing more to say.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> Well...
> I have nothing more to say.



Am I helping?

----------


## EchoSun13

Yes Someguy..I just didn't know what to say.

I uderstand this, this wonderful advice you are all giving me.
But I had nothing to say, Sorry if I offended you.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Oh, okay. That's cool! I hope it helps!

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> I think MoS was saying if it was something explicit.



Ohh, well Thats the last thing i'd post on the web... the most id post is a peck on the lips, thats all...or a hug lol





> NO!



lol im not goin anywhere hun





> I was going to ask to leave out the 'something more' part, bu I didn't want to hurt your feelings! Bring a spas 12 though, JIC.




lol a shotgun? yea im sure my date is going to be in the 'mood' when he see's a 10 gauge shotgun pointed at him

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Okay, so I met these two girls from Guadalajara during my week long stay in Mexico.  I love them both.  What do you suggest is the best way to get them to come here (or me there?).

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Tell them you'll get them free citizenship and condoms  ::D:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Lulz

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Okay, so I met these two girls from Guadalajara during my week long stay in Mexico.  I love them both.  What do you suggest is the best way to get them to come here (or me there?).



Haha.. promise them free booze, and great sex.  Haha.

*Echo's Problem*

Like everyone is saying (and don't worry about it MoS, the more the merrier!), you can't over-analyze yourself.  Like I told someone else, there's a million fish in the sea.. each brings something new to the table.  You were made with a specific personality for a reason.  Use it to your advantage.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Haha.. promise them free booze, and great sex. Haha.



Heh, already solved half the problem.  One of the girls, Sandra, is wanting to move up here to Vancouver and already has sufficient funds for the trip.  Why?  Her mom wants her to work down in Guadalajara, but the pay down there is atrocious... $200 pesos a day, if you're lucky.

I offered a place to stay, or to help in any other sense possible.  It'd be unreal if it worked out.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Heh, already solved half the problem.  One of the girls, Sandra, is wanting to move up here to Vancouver and already has sufficient funds for the trip.  Why?  Her mom wants her to work down in Guadalajara, but the pay down there is atrocious... $200 pesos a day, if you're lucky.
> 
> I offered a place to stay, or to help in any other sense possible.  It'd be unreal if it worked out.



A place to stay?  For how long?

----------


## Sornaensis

I need advice.

What do you think would have a better Blast-to-Heat ratio? A 2-Litre bottle of gun powder, or a mixture of unleaded gasoline, 2-Cycle oil and Gunpowder?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> A place to stay? For how long?



Until she worked long enough to get on her feet... then we could move in with each other and fall madly in love.

*CB realizes his subconscious affection for certain latina women*

----------


## EchoSun13

> Until she worked long enough to get on her feet... then we could move in with each other and fall madly in love.
> 
> *CB realizes his subconscious affection for certain latina women*




I am sorry..But I am going to girly girl mode.

Aww so cute..Do it silly.
If you love her that much do it...Love her. ::D:

----------


## EchoSun13

*Echo's Problem*

Like everyone is saying (and don't worry about it MoS, the more the merrier!), you can't over-analyze yourself.  Like I told someone else, there's a million fish in the sea.. each brings something new to the table.  You were made with a specific personality for a reason.  Use it to your advantage.[/QUOTE]


That is my main problem..I over anylize everything!

Me, you, this website, that fat guy with the tiny dog...everything.
Every word and action.

----------


## Sornaensis

Ignored post was ignored!!

----------


## AmazeO XD

> I need advice.
> 
> What do you think would have a better Blast-to-Heat ratio? A 2-Litre bottle of gun powder, or a mixture of unleaded gasoline, 2-Cycle oil and Gunpowder?



The mix of gas, 2-cycle oil, and gunpowder.

Well, that would just go boom more.  All the gunpowder does is make a poof of smoke.  Me and my friends messed around with it one time.

----------


## Sornaensis

I was thinking about having a double-celled tank made from 2L bottles.

The inner bottle holding the Gas, the outter holding the gun powder/wick and a slow-burning kerosine plug to set it off.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> I was thinking about having a double-celled tank made from 2L bottles.
> 
> The inner bottle holding the Gas, the outter holding the gun powder/wick and a slow-burning kerosine plug to set it off.



Don't blow yourself up, kid.

Video tape it.  Send it to me.  I will lol many-a-time.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Aww so cute..Do it silly.
> If you love her that much do it...Love her.



Well, I don't love her yet.  Once she gets here though... *crosses fingers*

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Well, I don't love her yet.  Once she gets here though... *crosses fingers*



Kale is just a hopeless romantic.

----------


## Man of Steel

The term is hopeFUL romantic, thank you very much.

----------


## EchoSun13

> Well, I don't love her yet.  Once she gets here though... *crosses fingers*





Once again...AWW!

Do your best to love her is the only advice there is.

Have fun and be in love!!


It is so cute!!!

----------


## AmazeO XD

> The term is hopeFUL romantic, thank you very much.



He seems pretty hopeless right now.

MoS.  You're a hopeless weener.

----------


## Deus Grego

Hey, I've read that you can meet other people in their dreams as well. If so, how can you do it?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Hey, I've read that you can meet other people in their dreams as well. If so, how can you do it?



Well, it's all based on a theory of "dream sharing".  I've never dabbled in it enough to be able to tell you how to do it, so unfortunatley.. that's where my advice ends.  I suggest going over to the "Beyond Dreaming" section, or simply searching for "Dream sharing" in the search engine.  Other than that, that's all I can do.  Sorry for not being a bigger help

This next question was submitted anonymously.





> How can I cut down on my masturbation habits? I usually do it 1-4 times per day, and I heard that doing it frequently reduces recall and lucidity, and this has been the case for me. I just can't help myself, because when I go a day or so without it, the urge is incredibly strong. I want to go on a 7-day "masturbation diet," where I don't satisfy myself for 7 days straight. I am currently on Day 1, and I feel that I can make it through the day, because it's already 10 at night.



Well my friend.. this is what I can say.

Masturbation is not a bad thing.  I know some faiths (mainly Catholic) claim that masturbation is a sin, or some of that sort.  If you personally think that masturbation is a sin, and shouldn't be experienced, it should be relatively easy to stop.

But in my opinion, it's one of those un-said things.  Everyone does it, men more than woman, but everyone does it.  Have you ever met a person who didn't enjoy sexual pleasure?  If so, that's the only type of person I could ever think who wouldn't enjoy masturbation.  I've had friends go on a "masturbation-free-spree", but only because after waiting for a significant time, the pleasure is tenfold.  While 4 times a day is quite on the high side, masturbation at least once every day, or once every other day is not unusual, especially if you're a teen boy, going through puberty, or still in highschool.  Hormones are flowing, and.. there's urges that you can't resist.  And quite honestly, NOT masturbating for an extended amount of time (a week doesn't qualify) can be unhealthy.  It's like not going to the bathroom, it can mess you up.  You can even experience pain in the testicles, and other stuff like that.

But if you really do want to stop masturbating for a short while, but don't know how to stop from getting an urge, there's only one tried and true method.  You have to imagine something that's a complete turn off.  Just think of the one thing that really disgusts you.  Whether it be your parents naked, or dead puppies, something's gotta work.  But that'll only be a temporary solution.  You can't be thinking about mutilated animals or nude relatives all day!

Other than that, it's all a personal decision.  I can't really think of anything else that would effectively stop you from masturbating, other than just.. not doing it.  Hope everything works out, my friend.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hmm, hopeless in what way, I wonder?

Because she is actually coming around September and living here for five months.   ::roll::

----------


## Man of Steel

> And quite honestly, NOT masturbating for an extended amount of time (a week doesn't qualify) can be unhealthy. It's like not going to the bathroom, it can mess you up. You can even experience pain in the testicles, and other stuff like that.



Err, just wanted to point out that this is not, in fact, true. Because of the frequent rate of masturbation, sperm production is probably up a bit. If this ceases, the sperm production will decrease and the sperm and semen produced will simply disperse back into the body, or be spent in wet dreams. It's not a health hazard to not masturbate. You're not going to experience pain in the testicles unless you get kicked in the testicles. Blunt testicular trauma, I hear, is no fun.

That is all, carry on.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Hmm, hopeless in what way, I wonder?
> 
> Because she is actually coming around September and living here for five months.



Haha, I guess you're right.





> Err, just wanted to point out that this is not, in fact, true. Because of the frequent rate of masturbation, sperm production is probably up a bit. If this ceases, the sperm production will decrease and the sperm and semen produced will simply disperse back into the body, or be spent in wet dreams. It's not a health hazard to not masturbate. You're not going to experience pain in the testicles unless you get kicked in the testicles. Blunt testicular trauma, I hear, is no fun.
> 
> That is all, carry on.



I guess MoS is right.  I do know that too much ejaculate flushed into the system without removal can cause pain, I've experienced it myself.  But I guess that's from hanging around a hot girl and fooling around too much.  Haha.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Need moar advicez?

----------


## Maestro

What is the meaning of life?

Hehe.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> Hehe.



The meaning of life?

Well, I believe we all came in this world by a simple act of nature.  Two people fucking.  Whether or not your existence has any impact on the human race is all up to you.

Which brings me to a general question to the whole world.

What the fuck have you done lately?

That's the meaning of life.  You decide it.

----------


## lysergic

can you tell me why listening to Nine Inch Nails gives me writers block?

i write indie/progressive stuff... and it's kinda weird usually so it seems to me that nin would be good for the soul. no what i mean?

but it's not. i can't write shit when i've been listening to him. i think it's because his music is so genius that it's incomprehensible to us mere humans. 

dudes an android. swear to god!

----------


## Man of Steel

> The meaning of life?
> 
> Well, I believe we all came in this world by a simple act of nature.  Two people fucking.  Whether or not your existence has any impact on the human race is all up to you.
> 
> Which brings me to a general question to the whole world.
> 
> What the fuck have you done lately?
> 
> That's the meaning of life.  You decide it.



Rip off Wanted much?  :tongue2: 

I loved that bit.

----------


## EchoSun13

> The meaning of life?
> 
> Well, I believe we all came in this world by a simple act of nature.  Two people fucking.  Whether or not your existence has any impact on the human race is all up to you.
> 
> Which brings me to a general question to the whole world.
> 
> What the fuck have you done lately?
> 
> That's the meaning of life.  You decide it.



It is pretty sad if all you see in life is sex.
That isn't the only good thing life has to offer.

There are many things in life to enjoy, and it is sick that sex is the only thing that comes,no pun intended, to mind.

It makes me sick.

----------


## Man of Steel

> It is pretty sad if all you see in life is sex.
> That isn't the only good thing life has to offer.
> 
> There are many things in life to enjoy, and it is sick that sex is the only thing that comes,no pun intended, to mind.
> 
> It makes me sick.



That's not what he said, nor meant, Echo. The question was what is the meaning of life, he answered that life begins, inevitably, with sex.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> That's not what he said, nor meant, Echo. The question was what is the meaning of life, he answered that life begins, inevitably, with sex.



Pwned.  I was saying that you were put on this earth because two people had sex.  You must have serious problems with comprehension if you couldn't decipher that.





> Rip off Wanted much?



YES!  SOMEONE CAUGHT IT!

I dropped the bait, waited to see if someone would grab it, and HE DID.

----------


## Serkat

> It is pretty sad if all you see in life is sex.
> That isn't the only good thing life has to offer.
> 
> There are many things in life to enjoy, and it is sick that sex is the only thing that comes,no pun intended, to mind.
> 
> It makes me sick.



You don't even have pubes, so your judgment is fairly skewed.

Advice Master, which language should I learn?

----------


## Grod

How legit do you think this site is?

http://www.prizerebel.com/

I've been searching around, of course, and I've heard a lot of mixed stuff on the site. I give it a little more than the SHOOT THE DUCK 360 stuff because it has semi-legit reasons: the surveys you fill-out are given to advertisers and the advertising on the site get them money, and you don't have to give them your credit-card number, SS #, and firstborn to get the prizes(or so I've heard).

Pretty nifty thread, btw.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> How legit do you think this site is?
> 
> http://www.prizerebel.com/
> 
> I've been searching around, of course, and I've heard a lot of mixed stuff on the site. I give it a little more than the SHOOT THE DUCK 360 stuff because it has semi-legit reasons: the surveys you fill-out are given to advertisers and the advertising on the site get them money, and you don't have to give them your credit-card number, SS #, and firstborn to get the prizes(or so I've heard).
> 
> Pretty nifty thread, btw.



Prizerebel is legit.  I know it because I've used it.  Gaminglagoon.com is another legitimate site, I've gotten 1600 Microsoft Points off that.  Also, a lot of the offers that you do are worth little points, unless you do Credit Card offers, but if you put like.... 20 bucks on a Greendot card (if you live in the U.S. or Canada I believe) you can just use that as a CC, and do the CC offers that way.  My friend got like.. 20 points off of a Girls Gone Wild Subscription Offer, and just called up and canceled it after receiving the videos for 2 bucks.  Oh, and I saw them.. Girls Gone Wild just fails.  It fails at softcore porn.  It fails all together.

SO, anyhoot, PrizeRebel is legitimate.  There's a bunch of other sites that are legitimate too, just give me a url and I can tell you.  I've gone to and from every fucking free prize site there is.





> You don't even have pubes, so your judgment is fairly skewed.
> 
> Advice Master, which language should I learn?



Hahaha.. pwnt.

Well, let's see.  If you live in the U.S, you should probably learn Spanish, since half of the Mexican immigrants who move their asses up here refuse to learn English... lazy fuckers.

No, really.  When the Italians immigrated over here, and everybody else from Europe in the early years of development, they forced their children to learn English, because they were in America.  But now, freaking Mexicans come up here and refuse to learn English, which just makes communications so easy.

Regardless, Spanish will come in handy.  If you're looking for a language just for kicks and giggles, Italian is like Spanish, just a tad bit harder.  Girls seem to like guys who speak Italian.

French is a girl-getter too.  Japanese is a hard, but very fun language.  Arabic is quite cool too.

I'd say, go with Spanish.  Because at least it'll have a practical use.  But then again, if you give me a few languages you're interested in, I could tell you which one would be the most fun.  (My brother has a lot of language books, and I've read a bunch of em, though I can't speak them for shit.)

----------


## Grod

Thanks Amaze. Do they send you anything you don't want? Like tons of annoying flyers and advertisements to your home address. Do you have any other legit ones besides PrizeRebel and GamingLagoon?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Thanks Amaze. Do they send you anything you don't want? Like tons of annoying flyers and advertisements to your home address. Do you have any other legit ones besides PrizeRebel and GamingLagoon?



Quite honestly, I used some poor woman's address and her name, and a k7.net phone number for all the offers.  And only used my real info for the shipping information.  I only used GamingLagoon.com though.

----------


## ray

what is something fun to do on a hot day?i have no pool and it has to be cheap.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> what is something fun to do on a hot day?i have no pool and it has to be cheap.



Go the local pool?

Go to the mall with your friends.

Take a nice bike ride.

Play a sport.

Stuff like that.

----------


## Grod

> Quite honestly, I used some poor woman's address and her name, and a k7.net phone number for all the offers.  And only used my real info for the shipping information.  I only used GamingLagoon.com though.



Thanks man.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Thanks man.



No problem.  Feel free to ask me about websites whenever.

----------


## ray

okay, more specific what are some good games to play on a hot day? sorry i'm not very creative...  :tongue2:   ::embarrassed::

----------


## AmazeO XD

> okay, more specific what are some good games to play on a hot day? sorry i'm not very creative...



Good games?  Like video games?

Well.. jeez.  Anything is fun.  If you don't like going outdoors, just do what you would normally do on a rainy day.  Go see a movie in the nice air conditioned theater or something.

The Dark Knight just came out, and I hear it's superb.

----------


## ray

lol, with a bunch of my friends before my bonfire i am going to have tomorrow.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Have fun at the bonfire...

Anyhoo, yes you could do that, and Dark Knight is awesome,
or you could be on here
or you could play some outdoor activity, obviously you like the outdoors if you're having a bonfire... :smiley: 
or you could chase your friends with a hose and take turns.

----------


## AmazeO XD

.
Advice Questions?!

----------


## ray

sorry, don't have any right now...

----------


## refresher 711

:Oops: Hey ok......what to do when you are positive that a teacher of the same gender is flirting with you at school? Alot of touching on the arms, smiling, laughing, talking alot to me in class, staring?? I just don't know what to do, but i don't mind it cause I am bi. ugh...sorry, should i just flirt back for the sake of fun cause i know the whole situation is stupid and dangerous. lol. sorry and thanks! ::D:

----------


## cuddleyperson

How do i avoid being called " sweety, darling etc" at work? I work at Iceland, a supermarket which surprise surprise sells mainly frozen stuff. Because of this I'm usually bending down putting stuff in the bottom of the freezers( so great in summer). I usually don't go a day at work without someone thinking I'm a girl and calling me " sweety, darling etc. Like "hey sweety could you pass me one of those ice lolly packs" or " darling were are the beans?" etc!

I mean this one time i was helping pack some bags for a delivery( they do home deliveries) and a woman's kid was on the floor in my way. I was packing them as well as another member of staff, a women around 25. The Mum said to her kid " move these ladies want to get past", then she says " oops i mean gentlemen then lady( i assume she saw my face) but then she said " sorry ladies, i thought one of you was a guy."

I MEAN WTF i don't look like a girl, i have longish hair( not thhaat long really) and so i have to wear a ponytail. I'm not fat so maybe i look slender or something?

WHAT DO I DO OH AMAZING AmazeO!! ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Hey ok......what to do when you are positive that a teacher of the same gender is flirting with you at school? Alot of touching on the arms, smiling, laughing, talking alot to me in class, staring?? I just don't know what to do, but i don't mind it cause I am bi. ugh...sorry, should i just flirt back for the sake of fun cause i know the whole situation is stupid and dangerous. lol. sorry and thanks!



Well, how old are you?  If you're a minor, no.  Don't.  That's creepy.

Naw, I'm just playing.  You might want to pull the teacher aside and seriously ask her.  Say something like.. " I'm not sure, but I've been noticing you touching me and looking at me alot recently, and I want to know why.  I don't have a problem with it, but I want to know.." etc etc.  As long as you tell them that you're fine with it, but you're just curious or something.. they won't care.  Trust me, the teacher won't laugh at you.

Anywoot, if you're not a minor.. flirt back all you want.  It's not illegal, now is it?

But you do have to remember, if you are a minor, and something were to happen between you two... that could cause alot of problems.

If anyone found out, she would get fired, probably never be able to find a teaching job again, and it would most likely ruin her marriage if she has one.  So.. think about that.





> How do i avoid being called " sweety, darling etc" at work? I work at Iceland, a supermarket which surprise surprise sells mainly frozen stuff. Because of this I'm usually bending down putting stuff in the bottom of the freezers( so great in summer). I usually don't go a day at work without someone thinking I'm a girl and calling me " sweety, darling etc. Like "hey sweety could you pass me one of those ice lolly packs" or " darling were are the beans?" etc!
> 
> I mean this one time i was helping pack some bags for a delivery( they do home deliveries) and a woman's kid was on the floor in my way. I was packing them as well as another member of staff, a women around 25. The Mum said to her kid " move these ladies want to get past", then she says " oops i mean gentlemen then lady( i assume she saw my face) but then she said " sorry ladies, i thought one of you was a guy."
> 
> I MEAN WTF i don't look like a girl, i have longish hair( not thhaat long really) and so i have to wear a ponytail. I'm not fat so maybe i look slender or something?
> 
> WHAT DO I DO OH AMAZING AmazeO!!



If you are a feminine looking man, that's not debatable.  I guess what you could do, is cut your hair.  Alot of people see ponytails and think girly.  You can also grow out your facial hair.  Then there is no mistaking.

Also, work out and eat a bit more.  You'll gain extra muscle, and it'll further tone your body to your male shape.

Otherwise, I don't know what to say.  If you are a feminine looking man from the front or back, you can work on your appearance.  Other than that.. I don'tknow what to tell ya.

Also... With a name like "cuddleyperson", whose title is "I love cuddling!" and siggy is "Lugggs and cuddles and hugs for all!"... I'd have to say that you appear to be a pretty feminine male.   ::D:

----------


## Serkat

1. Make out with her on camera
2. Sue her for lots of money
3. Post the video here
4. ????
5. Profit!

----------


## refresher 711

Well, how old are you?  If you're a minor, no.  Don't.  That's creepy.
Naw, I'm just playing.  You might want to pull the teacher aside and seriously ask her.  Say something like.. " I'm not sure, but I've been noticing you touching me and looking at me alot recently, and I want to know why.  I don't have a problem with it, but I want to know.." etc etc.  As long as you tell them that you're fine with it, but you're just curious or something.. they won't care.  Trust me, the teacher won't laugh at you.
Anywoot, if you're not a minor.. flirt back all you want.  It's not illegal, now is it?
But you do have to remember, if you are a minor, and something were to happen between you two... that could cause alot of problems.If anyone found out, she would get fired, probably never be able to find a teaching job again, and it would most likely ruin her marriage if she has one.  So.. think about that.


I'm coming 17 next week. I've got 2 years left of high school. Hey thanks for the advice it was straight to the point and was really good. thanks! ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 
Nah shes not married but is into the 'rock' look which i have and everytime she reads out something 'adult' in class she looks at me, once she even stated that even people nowadays are bisexual, especially artistic people, etc (i'm doing a painting of her dog).....i think i might just pull her aside thanks! Its the best option in this creepy situation. lol
 :tongue2: 




1. Make out with her on camera
2. Sue her for lots of money
3. Post the video here
4. ????
5. Profit![/QUOTE]


 :tongue2:  :tongue2:  Hehe, seems like a good idea i might give that a go!

----------


## AmazeO XD

> 1. Make out with her on camera
> 2. Sue her for lots of money
> 3. Post the video here
> 4. ????
> 5. Profit!



Over 9000 laughs and over 9000 smiles, yes we know.

Any more questions?

----------


## Serith

I'm sick of accidentally stumbling into the religion/spirituality sub-forum.  Do you know any way I can block it so that there's absolutely no chance I'll ever see it or the threads inside it ever again?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> I'm sick of accidentally stumbling into the religion/spirituality sub-forum.  Do you know any way I can block it so that there's absolutely no chance I'll ever see it or the threads inside it ever again?



The only way you can have a forum "blocked" is by contacting one of the administrators.  I know that Wavefunction blocked senseless and off-topic for Jdeadevil so he could "work on his on-topic" or whatever.

So... ask him.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Any more questions?

----------


## Everlong

I've got one for you. I have people at my school who just live to piss me off, or put me down, problem is, I don't know how to react to this. I've noticed that telling them to shut the fuck up doesn't work very well. Do you know what I should do?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Ignore them, don't let them see that it pisses you off. They'll stop after a while.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> I've got one for you. I have people at my school who just live to piss me off, or put me down, problem is, I don't know how to react to this. I've noticed that telling them to shut the fuck up doesn't work very well. Do you know what I should do?



They're probably getting just doing it to get a reaction out of you.

Honestly, you can't let that stuff get to you.  Fucking, insecurities suck.  So, don't give ten fucks about what anything thinks about you, it'll help you in the long run.

And SomeGuy, STOPA JACKIN MAH THREAD!  MAKE-A YOU OWN!

----------


## Everlong

> They're probably getting just doing it to get a reaction out of you.
> 
> Honestly, you can't let that stuff get to you.  Fucking, insecurities suck.  So, don't give ten fucks about what anything thinks about you, it'll help you in the long run.
> 
> And SomeGuy, STOPA JACKIN MAH THREAD!  MAKE-A YOU OWN!



Cheers mate, I ignore most comments/insults, its just the ones that involve my personal life that really get to me.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

If you see them, don't even listen. Ig it helps, talk to yourself in yuorhead,so you don't even hear them.

----------


## EchoSun13

> Hey ok......what to do when you are positive that a teacher of the same gender is flirting with you at school? Alot of touching on the arms, smiling, laughing, talking alot to me in class, staring?? I just don't know what to do, but i don't mind it cause I am bi. ugh...sorry, should i just flirt back for the sake of fun cause i know the whole situation is stupid and dangerous. lol. sorry and thanks!



Scream rape...

----------


## AmazeO XD

> If you see them, don't even listen. Ig it helps, talk to yourself in yuorhead,so you don't even hear them.



STOPA STEALIN MAH ADVICEE'S!

----------


## AmazeO XD

Ask moar questions, get moar answers,.

----------


## Catbus

How can I keep myself working during my online French class. I usually waste time on RevLeft and other forums (not DV though, they blocked a Lucid Dreaming website but not a Leftist forums. Stormfront's not blocked, but the Black Panther website is) which isn't a good thing because even though I get my work done and last year I pulled A's in it easily, I'm just not really learning anything.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> How can I keep myself working during my online French class. I usually waste time on RevLeft and other forums (not DV though, they blocked a Lucid Dreaming website but not a Leftist forums. Stormfront's not blocked, but the Black Panther website is) which isn't a good thing because even though I get my work done and last year I pulled A's in it easily, I'm just not really learning anything.



Self-discipline.  That's something you have to teach yourself.  Not many tips I can give you.

----------


## Man of Steel

> I'm sick of accidentally stumbling into the religion/spirituality sub-forum.  Do you know any way I can block it so that there's absolutely no chance I'll ever see it or the threads inside it ever again?







> The only way you can have a forum "blocked" is by contacting one of the administrators.  I know that Wavefunction blocked senseless and off-topic for Jdeadevil so he could "work on his on-topic" or whatever.
> 
> So... ask him.



What he said. Shoot Wave or I a PM if you're serious.

Now then...

Should I get this hat? Jaxon Outback Crushable

----------


## AmazeO XD

> What he said. Shoot Wave or I a PM if you're serious.
> 
> Now then...
> 
> Should I get this hat? Jaxon Outback Crushable



Yes.  It's badass.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Yesa, it is very badass.

----------


## EchoSun13

> Now then...
> 
> Should I get this hat? Jaxon Outback Crushable




Nice....Get it.

----------


## Catbus

Yeah, I need more self-discipline work. Anyway, I have another question (and Ill probably have a few more in the future). I live in a conservative Christian home and am forced to go to church every damn Sunday and every damn Wednesday. I realize that this is something Ill have to do until I move out, but Im just looking for ways to make church more entertaining. I tried looking at it from a sociological aspect, reading small books behind my Bible (Im still working on reading The God Delusion behind a Bible, I just need to find a small paperback version of it, if they make those), and hiding my DS behind a Bible (but I have the older gray version, so that didnt work too well). Plus all the fucking morons in that stupid youth group are really starting to piss me off. A few of them wore shirts saying The Pill Kills to school the other day, and are incredibly disrespectful and loud to any poor soul that dares to question their beliefs (and since the vast majority of my teachers are Bible thumpin' Baptists they can be as loud and the fucking want). Luckily, me being a moderately level headed person, I usually just keep to myself and stay quiet, but recently its been getting harder and harder to do so. I cant keep saying that I have too much homework on Wednesdays and cant keep being sick on Sundays to get out of it, so its starting to worry me that I'll explode during a sermon or something.


tl;dr

Need to make church more interesting and need help at keeping quiet during lessons.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Yeah, I need more self-discipline work. Anyway, I have another question (and Ill probably have a few more in the future). I live in a conservative Christian home and am forced to go to church every damn Sunday and every damn Wednesday. I realize that this is something Ill have to do until I move out, but Im just looking for ways to make church more entertaining. I tried looking at it from a sociological aspect, reading small books behind my Bible (Im still working on reading The God Delusion behind a Bible, I just need to find a small paperback version of it, if they make those), and hiding my DS behind a Bible (but I have the older gray version, so that didnt work too well). Plus all the fucking morons in that stupid youth group are really starting to piss me off. A few of them wore shirts saying The Pill Kills to school the other day, and are incredibly disrespectful and loud to any poor soul that dares to question their beliefs (and since the vast majority of my teachers are Bible thumpin' Baptists they can be as loud and the fucking want). Luckily, me being a moderately level headed person, I usually just keep to myself and stay quiet, but recently its been getting harder and harder to do so. I cant keep saying that I have too much homework on Wednesdays and cant keep being sick on Sundays to get out of it, so its starting to worry me that I'll explode during a sermon or something.
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Need to make church more interesting and need help at keeping quiet during lessons.



Well, what do you believe?  Are you not that religious?  Tell your parents you are not religious enough to go to church twice a week.  They can't leave you out to dry because you don't believe the same things they do.

----------


## slayer

Change. Help me do it.

Also, I need a girlfriend.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Change. Help me do it.
> 
> Also, I need a girlfriend.



Who says you have to change who you are?

Girlfriends are over-rated.  Get girls.  Don't get attached.

----------


## slayer

> Who says you have to change who you are?
> 
> Girlfriends are over-rated. Get girls. Don't get attached.



I say I have to change who I am because I'm not really doing well in school, and I would like to do better. Plus there's all sorts of other things I want to do, but the lazy me just won't do it.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Yes.  It's badass.







> Yesa, it is very badass.







> Nice....Get it.



Thanks, I think I will.  ::D:

----------


## EchoSun13

Yay!

----------


## Catbus

> Well, what do you believe?  Are you not that religious?  Tell your parents you are not religious enough to go to church twice a week.  They can't leave you out to dry because you don't believe the same things they do.



I'm not religious by any means. I'm just afraid to tell them, I feel like if I do then I'll be locked in a room with the pastor until I come to Christ or something.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> I'm not religious by any means. I'm just afraid to tell them, I feel like if I do then I'll be locked in a room with the pastor until I come to Christ or something.



They wouldn't do that.  Forcing beliefs on someone is not the way to go.  Just tell them.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

How do I go about fixing my Xbox 360 (it's been broken for the last six months)?  Is there an online process I can do or what. I've already confirmed that it's a hardware failure, three red light with the power source still on, but I have no idea what steps I need to take for Microsoft to fix my fuckin' box.

I'm missing the Halo and GTA, brutha.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> How do I go about fixing my Xbox 360 (it's been broken for the last six months)?  Is there an online process I can do or what. I've already confirmed that it's a hardware failure, three red light with the power source still on, but I have no idea what steps I need to take for Microsoft to fix my fuckin' box.
> 
> I'm missing the Halo and GTA, brutha.



Call 1-800-4-MY-XBOX

When you get the automated machine, go through the shit or whatever, and you should talk to someone.  They will be Indian most likely.  Tell them your shit is broken, red lights, you need it to be repaired.  If they try and say it's going to cost you, call bullshit saying that they are supposed to repair three red rings for free.

They'll ship you a box.  You ship them the xbox back (it's free), and two weeks later you'll get a brand new xbox.

You can also go here, Xbox Repair Site

and do it that way.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Thanks a lot man, I owe ya.  Does this mean all my game files will have to be restarted?  That's so shitty!

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Thanks a lot man, I owe ya.  Does this mean all my game files will have to be restarted?  That's so shitty!



Nope.  You send in the console, NOT the hard drive.  You keep the hard drive, send in the console.

When you get your new console, be sure to re-liscense anything you have downloaded (Halo 3 maps, Call of duty maps, Xbox Live games).  I'll give you the info when you get your new box.

----------


## EchoSun13

How do I become a better rapper?


 :tongue2:

----------


## AmazeO XD

> How do I become a better rapper?



Expanding your vocabulary, finding cool flowing phrases, and just generally rap more out loud.

----------


## Black_Eagle

Soon, I'll be changing schools. Should I got to a school event at 6:00 (which is 40 minutes away my time) to 9:00, or should I do my homework. The problem here is that I really don't wanna do my homework Sunday. I was planning on playing Spore all day tomorrow. Some of it's completion work so I just have to write down a bunch of gibberish.

----------


## Black_Eagle

Fuck me, I did the responsible thing and stayed home.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Well, I guess you already made that decision.  I would have said School function.

----------


## EchoSun13

> Expanding your vocabulary, finding cool flowing phrases, and just generally rap more out loud.



Thanks, Im not into rap but it would be amazing to be able to do it. :tongue2:

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Thanks, Im not into rap but it would be amazing to be able to do it.



I'm not either,
it's just like writing a song,
and you mention hoes or something,
and you talk about their thongs.
Lyrics are lyrics,
regardless of the beat,
whether you sing in the studio,
or sing it on the street.

----------


## Jeff777

Amaze...drugs, sex, or rock and roll?

Any advice?

----------


## EchoSun13

> I'm not either,
> it's just like writing a song,
> and you mention hoes or something,
> and you talk about their thongs.
> Lyrics are lyrics,
> regardless of the beat,
> whether you sing in the studio,
> or sing it on the street.



Ha, because it is not rap with out hoes and thongs...Wait you forgot money.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Amaze...drugs, sex, or rock and roll?
> 
> Any advice?



All three.

----------


## Black_Eagle

> Well, I guess you already made that decision.  I would have said School function.



I should have gone to the school function... I didn't even do my homework.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> I should have gone to the school function... I didn't even do my homework.



Bummer.

ANYONE ELSE?!

----------


## SassyGirl16

I need some help please...
  so there's this guy in my theater class, & a couple of weeks ago he asked me out. But his really creepy & I just didn't feel comfortable going out with him. So I politely told him thanks but no. Here's the thing he won't give up. His always staring at me in class, & he keeps asking me out. I got fed up & told the principal but he dosen't belive me. He told me James ( the guy) wouldn't do anything like that. He told me that James is a really nice guy, he makes all A's, his going to college blah blah blah.
 I don't know what to do, he really creeps me out, & it's getting to the point where I dread going to theater ( and theater's my  life). If sombody could offer me some advice on what to do, it would be great.

----------


## Black_Eagle

> I need some help please...
>   so there's this guy in my theater class, & a couple of weeks ago he asked me out. But his really creepy & I just didn't feel comfortable going out with him. So I politely told him thanks but no. Here's the thing he won't give up. His always staring at me in class, & he keeps asking me out. I got fed up & told the principal but he dosen't belive me. He told me James ( the guy) wouldn't do anything like that. He told me that James is a really nice guy, he makes all A's, his going to college blah blah blah.
>  I don't know what to do, he really creeps me out, & it's getting to the point where I dread going to theater ( and theater's my  life). If sombody could offer me some advice on what to do, it would be great.



Whoa... that's really fucked up since the principal won't listen to you. I'd suggest you'd consult the security cops on your campus to check your options. They might give you advice as to who you should go to in a situation like yours. Remember to tell them about the principal.

----------


## SassyGirl16

I told them today & they said they'll talkk to him, thanks  :smiley:

----------


## AmazeO XD

Shit, I missed one.

Anyway, that was what I would've said.  If anything happens at school and the principal ISN"T doing his job, talk to one of your teachers, one of the security officers, or anything like that.

----------


## cuddleyperson

..out of the darkness comes ME! To steal AmazeO's advices and use them!!

ok so that creepy guy, seriously if he tries anything touchy just use your heels(girls in theatre wear heeled shoes? i dnt know..) and kick him in his man parts and he should fall to the floor like a whimpering dog, also kick HARD.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> ..out of the darkness comes ME! To steal AmazeO's advices and use them!!
> 
> ok so that creepy guy, seriously if he tries anything touchy just use your heels(girls in theatre wear heeled shoes? i dnt know..) and kick him in his man parts and he should fall to the floor like a whimpering dog, also kick HARD.



Go away, cuddleyperson.  You sound more like a woman than I thought.

LOL!

----------


## Jeff777

What should I have for dinner?  Chicken of the sea...or Tuna of the land?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> What should I have for dinner?  Chicken of the sea...or Tuna of the land?



Chicken of the Kentucky Fried.

----------


## shrimpster

Should I swallow my gum or spit it out? ::D:

----------


## cuddleyperson

spit it out! Seriously man the story that gum never gets digested and sticks to your stomach until it fills with gum and you can't eat is 100% fact!! ::banana::

----------


## AmazeO XD

> spit it out! Seriously man the story that gum never gets digested and sticks to your stomach until it fills with gum and you can't eat is 100% fact!!




Liar.

----------


## shrimpster

> Liar.



Lol, I agree, I always swallow it as I can never be bothered getting up...:S

----------


## SassyGirl16

Thought I'd give y'all a update ( srry it took so long my life has been REALLY busy lately). Anyways the day after I told the security officer dude about Jame's, they talked to him & he FINALLY stopped asking me every freaking day. He still gives me creepy looks though but I can deal with that. 
 Thanks for the advice  :smiley:

----------


## Black_Eagle

> Thought I'd give y'all a update ( srry it took so long my life has been REALLY busy lately). Anyways the day after I told the security officer dude about Jame's, they talked to him & he FINALLY stopped asking me every freaking day. He still gives me creepy looks though but I can deal with that. 
>  Thanks for the advice



MINE, THE CREDIT IS MINE!

----------


## SassyGirl16

Okay the credit is yours lol.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> MINE, THE CREDIT IS MINE!



Only because I couldn't get to it first, and you ganked my thread.

----------


## AmazeO XD

... Need Moarz

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Lol.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Lol.



Lawls!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

THER BE THE NEED FOR MOAR n LAWL

----------


## AmazeO XD

> THER BE THE NEED FOR MOAR n LAWL





OOOOO

----------


## [SomeGuy]

LOL m

AMAZE, WILL yOU FEEL ME INSIDES PLZ?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> LOL m
> 
> AMAZE, WILL yOU FEEL ME INSIDES PLZ?



YES SIR.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Hm... any good tips for overcoming anxiety and depression? (Short of taking medication).

Had my fair share of both this month.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Hm... any good tips for overcoming anxiety and depression? (Short of taking medication).
> 
> Had my fair share of both this month.



Depends on what you're anxious or depressed over.

If it's a general depression, sometimes you really have to reflect on what's going good in your life.

Even if it's something as simple as a roof over your head and food on the table, sometimes that's all it takes.

Also, breathing excersises can relax you and give you an overall sense of peace.

If you could elaborate on what's been on your mind, I could help you more... but if it's too personal I'll understand.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Hehe, yeah I feel you GA. I had that for a while. I'll tell you, just remember that it will end eventually, and look to that day for it to be over. Now, don't bask in your sadness, and follow AmazeO's advice. It's his thread anyhoo.

----------


## Jeff777

Fable II, worth it?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Yes.

----------


## Black_Eagle

> Fable II, worth it?



Fallout 3 > Fable II IMO

Honestly, I didn't like Fable II. It deviated too far from its predecessor and lost that same spark of which I originally fell in love.

----------


## lysergic

tell me what this wierd ass feeling is that appeared after smoking salvia. 

it's feels like i'm just barely on the edge of reality and i could slip away at any moment. it's wierd. i did it like a month ago i'm still freaking out. 

i don't know what to do.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> tell me what this wierd ass feeling is that appeared after smoking salvia. 
> 
> it's feels like i'm just barely on the edge of reality and i could slip away at any moment. it's wierd. i did it like a month ago i'm still freaking out. 
> 
> i don't know what to do.



Uhm, smoke more!

I don't know, I've only done salvia once.  Ask someone whose done it more.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Lol, need questions!

----------


## Kiza

How do I sink this thread I didn't want resurfacing again?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> How do I sink this thread I didn't want resurfacing again?



By not bumping it, like you just did.

----------


## Kiza

Oh, I see. I'll get right to it.

Oh, wait. Shit.

----------


## Goldney

Is Saints Row 2 more fun than GTA IV?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Is Saints Row 2 more fun than GTA IV?



Yes.  It's IMHO better gameplay wise.  Though GTA IV has a better story.

----------


## Goldney

Humph. Thank you.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Humph. Thank you.



GTA IV also has more downloadable content, but Saint's Row 2 has a stronger online multiplayer component.

----------


## blackjack

tell me how to grow some balls and ask a girl for her number. She knows me and I'm sure she'd say yes but I just can't do it whenever I see her. I can talk to her fine, but I can never ask that question and find a moment and find the words. Also can you tell me what to say when getting her number? anything besides "hey can I have your number"

----------


## AmazeO XD

> tell me how to grow some balls and ask a girl for her number. She knows me and I'm sure she'd say yes but I just can't do it whenever I see her. I can talk to her fine, but I can never ask that question and find a moment and find the words. Also can you tell me what to say when getting her number? anything besides "hey can I have your number"



Well, getting a girl's number isn't as hard as you would think.  The easiest way to get a girls number, in my honest opinion, is to tack something onto it.  Give yourself a reason to ask for it.

First off, never just come out of the blue and be like... "HEY, GIVE ME YOUR NUMBER."  I did that once, it was actually something along the lines of... "Hey, you see this phone?  Your number is going into it."

Don't do that.  Don't just ask for it.  Because then you bring up all these connotations of lust and attraction.  It's much easier to lean your way into it.

Think of it this way, getting someone's telephone number is basically making a more convenient way of contacting them.  If you make it come off like that, instead of that you want to get with her, it's much easier to pick up her digits.

Let's think of a shitload of different ways, applying to different situations.  Almost any situation can be leaned into asking for a phone number, and slyly.  Let's start.

1.  If you see and talk to the girl often...

Example:  " You know, I see you all the time, but we've never hung out or anything.  We should do that sometime.  Here, tell you what, give me your number, and I'll text you this weekend if I'm not busy."

That's a good one, because it not only opens the possibility of being better friends, which would lead to a relationship, but it already gets the awkward "do you want to hang out with me" call out of the way.  Also, it's super important to be sure to add "if I'm not busy", otherwise you might come off sounding too eager.

2.  If you don't see and talk to the girl often...

Example:  "You know, I barely talk to you, but you're a really cool girl.  I wouldn't mind talking to you a bit more.  Do you have texting? *response* Oh, what's your number then?  So do I."

This is a tad bit harder since the girl doesn't completely have your trust.  Notice the beginning is much like the previous example, but the end has changed.  It's very important to ask the "do you have texting" question.  This way it prompts you to ask the question, but at the same time it seems like you're not too eager.

There's two ways to go.  If she says "Yes", obviously continue.
If she says "No", say something like.. "Yeah, I'm not a big texting fan myself, but what's your number anyway, I'll call you sometime I'm sure."

3.  To arrange a meeting

Example:  "(leading in from conversation).... You know what, we should definately hang out (again) sometime.  I don't think I ever caught your number.  That would make it easier on me."

That's an easy one, because in order to hang out with her, you need to call her so you can arrange it.  But the next one is probably the easiest.

4.  To invite to a pre-arranged meeting

Example:  "(leading in from conversation).... Hey, me and my friends are (going to the movies, going to a party, going to the mall, hanging out) going out this weekend, you should definately join, maybe bring some of your friends along!  What's your number?  I'll call you when I know the specifics."

This is incredibly easy because you don't seem eager, and it's easier for a girl to agree because it's a group she's agreeing with.  Some girls would avoid just a straight up hang out because it would be awkward if they don't know you, then they're hanging out with you one on one.  This way, she will associate the image of you with the hang out, because you are the one who invited her.  Plus, going out with a girl and some friends automatically gives you an easy discussion topic for the next time you call her.




This all might seem really confusing, but all you have to do is assess the situation and feel the vibes.  If you think the girl might like you, go ahead, if she does think you're cool, or interesting, she will most likely give you her number anyway.  You just need to man up, and make sure you don't sound like a fool when you say it.

Anymore questions?

----------


## blackjack

> Well, getting a girl's number isn't as hard as you would think.  The easiest way to get a girls number, in my honest opinion, is to tack something onto it.  Give yourself a reason to ask for it.
> 
> First off, never just come out of the blue and be like... "HEY, GIVE ME YOUR NUMBER."  I did that once, it was actually something along the lines of... "Hey, you see this phone?  Your number is going into it."
> 
> Don't do that.  Don't just ask for it.  Because then you bring up all these connotations of lust and attraction.  It's much easier to lean your way into it.
> 
> Think of it this way, getting someone's telephone number is basically making a more convenient way of contacting them.  If you make it come off like that, instead of that you want to get with her, it's much easier to pick up her digits.
> 
> Let's think of a shitload of different ways, applying to different situations.  Almost any situation can be leaned into asking for a phone number, and slyly.  Let's start.
> ...



thanks dude, but I got the number. haha funny I used one of your stuff but I didn't see the post till today. Now all I have to do is keep her interested and find some places that both of our friends could chill. Damn I dont wanna mess this up though. Should I just be more bold and start flirting with her like talkin bout me and her and stuff or should I just tease? like milder flirting but just in general and not bout me and her? Ahhh I'm probly makin this a waay bigger deal than it needs to be and she thinks I'm a cool enough person that she'd be fine with hangin out round me but I just need more courage to go up and talk to her and *flirt in person*

----------


## AmazeO XD

Eh, flirting is more just something you have to figure out on your own.

I'd say just be mild and chill right now.  Don't come off on her too strong.  I've messed shit up alot of times coming off too strong.  Regardless of how much you like her, don't come off too strong, it might scare her off.

Just be chill.  You need to build up a comfort level, and the flirting with her in person will be the same as anything else.  Just feel it out, and just let time work it's course.

----------


## blackjack

ahhh crap, my never had a girl in their life friends convinced me to tell her "How comfy is your bed?" when she asked me how can i repay you, which was a perfect opportunity to ask her out... i think i made it into a joke but...

----------


## AmazeO XD

> ahhh crap, my never had a girl in their life friends convinced me to tell her "How comfy is your bed?" when she asked me how can i repay you, which was a perfect opportunity to ask her out... i think i made it into a joke but...



...Wut.

I didn't really understand what you just tried to say there.

----------


## blackjack

oh nothing man, I got my date nevermind haha

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

There's an obnoxious guy at school that everyone I know despises (I'm almost certain that his own mother hates him.) His life is dedicated to making others miserable. If he were to die first, should I:

Miss his funeral entirely,Drop his casket, orDance on his grave?

On a related note, how do you make a person commit suicide?  ::twisted:: 


...<jk>...

----------


## AmazeO XD

> There's an obnoxious guy at school that everyone I know despises (I'm almost certain that his own mother hates him.) His life is dedicated to making others miserable. If he were to die first, should I:
> 
> Miss his funeral entirely,Drop his casket, orDance on his grave?
> 
> On a related note, how do you make a person commit suicide? 
> 
> 
> ...<jk>...



Well first off, you shouldn't want anyone to die.  That's not good.  But, in the case of his death, you shouldn't go to his funeral.  You wouldn't be able to drop his casket being as you wouldn't be one of the people holding it to and from the grave, and you shouldn't dance on his grave out of respect for his grieving family members.

And I think this post brings up something a lot more significant.  If this person truly gets happiness out of other people's misery, he is either..

A.)  Mentally sick
B.)  Lacks self-confidence

People who get their kicks off other people's mistakes and misery only do it because it makes them feel better than you.  If this is truly how they feel, don't bother with it in highschool, he will have an entire lifetime of failures and disappointments.

In short, how to do make someone like this convince suicide?

Do nothing.  Being annoyed by him, or even noticing him just gives him a reason to keep being an asshole.  And if no one cares, and he doesn't have that satisfaction, he will most likely hate himself.  And if he's completely stupid and thinks that there is no other route besides suicide, that's probably what he'll end up doing.

oh.
jk.

----------


## Akarli

I would like to ask for your advice about this issue I have. My bf and I broke up after 6 and half years. We broke up once in between. That break up was out of anger and wasn't a big fight either.   This break up for me was a shock because we had a big arguement before I left for a trip for a month.  Before I left for my trip, I said to him I don't feel he loves me enough.  He didn't have time for me and didn't make me feel I am accepted into his family.  He gave me a hug so tight that I felt he wasn't going to let me go. He said he will show in action. With that hug I felt he meant it and I left. When I return from the trip, we only get to see each other for 15 mins. As he was working over time that week.  


That week I came back I felt something strange happened as he didn't make effort to call me as much and mostly spoke on msn. He didn't even have the urge to see me. I know he was having his exam soon, but still.   So I messaged him and ask to see if he is ok.  At the beginning of the conversation, I felt he was trying to break up with me, so I ask him if is. He said no I am not. I just want to have space as I can't breath. I need time to change.  Then in the afternoon, my god mom called assuming he broke up with me and told me the news. He went to her house to tell her to take care of me that he won't see me for some time.  The story on that half an hour has changed  since she told me few times (the order sometimes is different). Anyways, she doesn't want him to hang on to me so ask him to make the decision. She is a concelor as well. She ask him 2 questions.  He answered he loves me but don't see future. He can't see his own future as he is still studying and feel his job is not stable.  So she said lets all talk about it after his exam and see if he can change his mind.  THen after the conversation extra..he change the answer to not love me and no future. My god mom asked him when he will contact me.  He said 1.5 years. She told him not to find me till after 5 years.  I understood what he meant because that's when he finish his stuides.  After that I didn't find him.   He was having his exam as well at the time of the break up so I didn't bother to go find him. I want him to finish his exam. Also I was taking a course as well.  Anyhow, i just I felt i love him and realize that so I don't want to bother him with more stress. I left the issue alone.  

After the break up, he messaged me and still shows he cares.   I tried not to message him because he said he wanted space.  Also, I don't want to make him feel i care or think of him.  Yet we chatted more last month and I can see he cares if i have a perm Job.   We did kind of talked a little bit of the past. He felt he can get through to me now more than before.  As I wasn't blinded and just focus on the bad i guess.  We work together once a week in this school.  He works up stairs while I work downstairs. We can bump into each other. First few weeks he would take another way to his room. After we spook on msn, he would past by my room and look at what I was doing. even my coworker notice how he walk by my room for few weeks.  They also feel there is still love there from the conversation we had. He was trying to make sure i see him and say hi to him.  The msgs, the concerns and he tries to say hi to me made me feel confused.  My parents and my god mom of course felt he was irresponsible how he left me.  They hate him.  My parents, especially my dad felt he will come back after his studies since he never say break up to me.  They feel if I have a permentant job he will return back to me as He just wants me for my job.  My job does have a good pension, yet his job is not bad either. I really dont' feel he comes back c'uz of my job. I think is more I won't be a baggage to him.  My friend also feel there is something still as she heard what went on this few months.  

I don't want to expect anything. I want to get over him too.  I don't want to wait for him but I know i still have feelings for him.  Yet I don't want to loose him from my life.  I know I should just focus on work.  I am doing that and I feel is getting better.  Yet I still have that tiny hope in me.  What should I do?  I'm not young anymore. I just turn 30.  I am trying to heal and getting back on my feet. I join activities and do things I want to do. I took up violin and learn to knit.  I can't get my mind off.  In front of people i am copping and doing well.  Yet I know deep down is not that great.    He is my first serious relationship.  I never felt that sad in my life.  I don't want to give myself any hope.  Yet i don't want to close my door.  Is this normal? What do you think of this? I feel so stupid as there are better guys out there. I don't know why, i feel he is the one for me. Even though we had so many issue. Drives me insane! Help!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I need some advice too...
There is a group of girls I used to hang out with nonstop; I even dated one (remember Alice?). I fell in love, like REAL love I'm sure. We were great together. Well, one of the friends, who happens to be the monarch of the group decided to hate me, for no apparent reason, and this led to the demise of my happy relationship. So, none of them tallk to me anymore, and my ex, who I still love, doesn't seem to care. At all.

Well, I see my ex everyday, and we don't talk, at all. It hurts. Do you know of any way to easilly get over someone? It's been three months...I can't keep feeling like this. Every time I see her, I just want to jump out a window (don't worry, I'm not seriously thinkking of suicide). 

Also, what should I do about the other group?
Along with all that school crap, I've been seriously questioning life and time. It seems that there are endless, monotonous days of nothingness. It's very depressing. I won't remember this day, I won't remember the memes I posted today. Why does it matter? Why should I get out of bed in the morning, and work my ass off only to forget everything later? When will these endless weeks get some kind of spice in them? Why does it seem like the world is working against me, and I'm stuck in a for(; :wink2:  loop?

I'm not able to get a therapist to talk to, so...AmazeO, you cease to amaze me. Please, help man.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> I would like to ask for your advice about this issue I have. My bf and I broke up after 6 and half years. We broke up once in between. That break up was out of anger and wasn't a big fight either.   This break up for me was a shock because we had a big arguement before I left for a trip for a month.  Before I left for my trip, I said to him I don't feel he loves me enough.  He didn't have time for me and didn't make me feel I am accepted into his family.  He gave me a hug so tight that I felt he wasn't going to let me go. He said he will show in action. With that hug I felt he meant it and I left. When I return from the trip, we only get to see each other for 15 mins. As he was working over time that week.  
> 
> 
> That week I came back I felt something strange happened as he didn't make effort to call me as much and mostly spoke on msn. He didn't even have the urge to see me. I know he was having his exam soon, but still.   So I messaged him and ask to see if he is ok.  At the beginning of the conversation, I felt he was trying to break up with me, so I ask him if is. He said no I am not. I just want to have space as I can't breath. I need time to change.  Then in the afternoon, my god mom called assuming he broke up with me and told me the news. He went to her house to tell her to take care of me that he won't see me for some time.  The story on that half an hour has changed  since she told me few times (the order sometimes is different). Anyways, she doesn't want him to hang on to me so ask him to make the decision. She is a concelor as well. She ask him 2 questions.  He answered he loves me but don't see future. He can't see his own future as he is still studying and feel his job is not stable.  So she said lets all talk about it after his exam and see if he can change his mind.  THen after the conversation extra..he change the answer to not love me and no future. My god mom asked him when he will contact me.  He said 1.5 years. She told him not to find me till after 5 years.  I understood what he meant because that's when he finish his stuides.  After that I didn't find him.   He was having his exam as well at the time of the break up so I didn't bother to go find him. I want him to finish his exam. Also I was taking a course as well.  Anyhow, i just I felt i love him and realize that so I don't want to bother him with more stress. I left the issue alone.  
> 
> After the break up, he messaged me and still shows he cares.   I tried not to message him because he said he wanted space.  Also, I don't want to make him feel i care or think of him.  Yet we chatted more last month and I can see he cares if i have a perm Job.   We did kind of talked a little bit of the past. He felt he can get through to me now more than before.  As I wasn't blinded and just focus on the bad i guess.  We work together once a week in this school.  He works up stairs while I work downstairs. We can bump into each other. First few weeks he would take another way to his room. After we spook on msn, he would past by my room and look at what I was doing. even my coworker notice how he walk by my room for few weeks.  They also feel there is still love there from the conversation we had. He was trying to make sure i see him and say hi to him.  The msgs, the concerns and he tries to say hi to me made me feel confused.  My parents and my god mom of course felt he was irresponsible how he left me.  They hate him.  My parents, especially my dad felt he will come back after his studies since he never say break up to me.  They feel if I have a permentant job he will return back to me as He just wants me for my job.  My job does have a good pension, yet his job is not bad either. I really dont' feel he comes back c'uz of my job. I think is more I won't be a baggage to him.  My friend also feel there is something still as she heard what went on this few months.  
> 
> I don't want to expect anything. I want to get over him too.  I don't want to wait for him but I know i still have feelings for him.  Yet I don't want to loose him from my life.  I know I should just focus on work.  I am doing that and I feel is getting better.  Yet I still have that tiny hope in me.  What should I do?  I'm not young anymore. I just turn 30.  I am trying to heal and getting back on my feet. I join activities and do things I want to do. I took up violin and learn to knit.  I can't get my mind off.  In front of people i am copping and doing well.  Yet I know deep down is not that great.    He is my first serious relationship.  I never felt that sad in my life.  I don't want to give myself any hope.  Yet i don't want to close my door.  Is this normal? What do you think of this? I feel so stupid as there are better guys out there. I don't know why, i feel he is the one for me. Even though we had so many issue. Drives me insane! Help!



First off, if you are foreign, your English is shaping up pretty good.

If you aren't, you need to brush up on your basics.

Regardless, you are 30 years old.  I am only 18.  You are almost twice my age, and I couldn't tell you anything that would be right or wrong.  The feelings you feel of being torn between wanting to be close and not be suffocating are normal.  After being in a relationship for 6 years, I would understand it being incredibly hard, as only time will heal your wounds.

As far as that goes, I would say just to let time work it's magic and see what lies in the future.  





> I need some advice too...
> There is a group of girls I used to hang out with nonstop; I even dated one (remember Alice?). I fell in love, like REAL love I'm sure. We were great together. Well, one of the friends, who happens to be the monarch of the group decided to hate me, for no apparent reason, and this led to the demise of my happy relationship. So, none of them tallk to me anymore, and my ex, who I still love, doesn't seem to care. At all.
> 
> Well, I see my ex everyday, and we don't talk, at all. It hurts. Do you know of any way to easilly get over someone? It's been three months...I can't keep feeling like this. Every time I see her, I just want to jump out a window (don't worry, I'm not seriously thinkking of suicide).
> 
> Also, what should I do about the other group?
> Along with all that school crap, I've been seriously questioning life and time. It seems that there are endless, monotonous days of nothingness. It's very depressing. I won't remember this day, I won't remember the memes I posted today. Why does it matter? Why should I get out of bed in the morning, and work my ass off only to forget everything later? When will these endless weeks get some kind of spice in them? Why does it seem like the world is working against me, and I'm stuck in a for(; loop?
> 
> I'm not able to get a therapist to talk to, so...AmazeO, you cease to amaze me. Please, help man.



Let's start by discussing this ex-girlfriend.

Simply be honest with her.  It's ridiculous that just because one girl decides not to like you, the rest of them follow suit.  Ask her if there was something you did wrong, and tell her that you think it's stupid for her to let her friends tell her what to think.  You know what?  If she disregards what you say and continues to dislike you purely because it's what her friends are doing... fuck her.  Like, fuck her.  She's a dumb bitch then.  Shit's what it is, find another place to park your jizz.  That's all I can say bout that.

Women can be so conforming and stupid sometimes.  They have this pack mentality and sometimes they only believe in what they believe in collectively, even if they all don't individually believe in it.  It's confusing, but it's the truth.

Let's continue onto the whole "endless days" business.

You know what it sounds like, it sounds like you really don't have anything to look forward to in your life.  You need to spicen things up, and only you can do that.  If you're still in highschool, you need to expect these things.  I'm just about on my way out, and I can tell you that a good part of those four years were fucking borrrring.

But you need to be close with your friends, and sometimes just take a deep breath and enjoy your time.

These days feel so boring and worthless because you let it feel that way.  Why are you taking all this time for granted?  Would you rather be working in a sweat shop somewhere in some slum city in Asia?  Would you rather be starving to death in a third world country?  Even less concerning, would you rather live in a country that limits what you do to conform to social norms?

Everybody takes things for granted nowerdays.  Sure, you're bored because there's nothing on television.  Shit, you should be glad you have one.

Oh gee, you have to go to work today.  Be happy you have a job.  You're making money for a reason, so you can do something with it.  Spend it.  Save it.  Use it.  Go out with your friends, buy yourself something new, I don't know.

All I'm saying is know your freedom, and know your bounds.  When you know that, the limitations you have discovered are your proverbial playground, and you will find your life has much more meaning that before.

If you take all the 10 dollar words out of there, quite bluntly, I'm saying.. Enjoy your life, and stop whining.  Shit might suck a fuck right now, but it'll get better eventually.  Hey, whenever you think shit is horrible, just know it could be worse.   ::D:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Suck a fuck...haha. Thanks for the advice! I have already tried telling her that just because the others hate me, that doesn't mean she has to. She said that's not what it is, and that she doesn't hate me. She just can't talk to me because that one girl is not allowing her.

But, great advice. I do realize that I do have it pretty damn good, it's just sometimes, I wish something different happened.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Suck a fuck...haha. Thanks for the advice! I have already tried telling her that just because the others hate me, that doesn't mean she has to. She said that's not what it is, and that she doesn't hate me. She just can't talk to me because that one girl is not allowing her.
> 
> But, great advice. I do realize that I do have it pretty damn good, it's just sometimes, I wish something different happened.



"She can't talk to me because that one girl is not allowing her."

Wow.  Tell her just because some controlling bitch (you don't want to use those words exactly) doesn't want her to talk to you doesn't mean she should listen.  Ask her why she lets her friends decide what she should and shouldn't do?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

*sigh* I'll try next time I see her.

----------


## Techno

How do you buy something that's over $2 in change without pissing off the employee and the people in line behind you?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> How do you buy something that's over $2 in change without pissing off the employee and the people in line behind you?



You mean paying for something that's over 2 bucks with coins?

Uh, use quarters.  Also, there really is no way.

----------


## Akarli

> First off, if you are foreign, your English is shaping up pretty good.
> 
> If you aren't, you need to brush up on your basics.



I guess my bad grammar is pretty obvious lol. I didn't really learn much grammar when I was little as it wasn't taught the same way as now. Everything was by memorization.  Can you imagine that you have to repeat to yourself "Go, Went, Gone" or "Give Gave Given". It made no sense to me lol   It's kind of sad that I have a kid almost half my age to tell me about my grammar, but I will work on it  :smiley:  By the time I moved to here, they don't teach grammar and ESL was kind of useless back then.   

Anyhow, I was a bit concern if I can get over the relationship but I am more concern rather or not if I could sleep. I found my solution now by drinking coffee. I sleep better at night without any dreams or interruptions.  You are right though, time will heal.  I always been the one comforting people, but when it comes to my own situation, it's hard to be rational.  I am feeling so much better now. I am able to talk to my ex just like before as well.   No body knows the future, but I just have to rebuild myself and be happy!       

Thank you AmazeO XD

----------


## AmazeO XD

> I guess my bad grammar is pretty obvious lol. I didn't really learn much grammar when I was little as it wasn't taught the same way as now. Everything was by memorization.  Can you imagine that you have to repeat to yourself "Go, Went, Gone" or "Give Gave Given". It made no sense to me lol   It's kind of sad that I have a kid almost half my age to tell me about my grammar, but I will work on it  By the time I moved to here, they don't teach grammar and ESL was kind of useless back then.   
> 
> Anyhow, I was a bit concern if I can get over the relationship but I am more concern rather or not if I could sleep. I found my solution now by drinking coffee. I sleep better at night without any dreams or interruptions.  You are right though, time will heal.  I always been the one comforting people, but when it comes to my own situation, it's hard to be rational.  I am feeling so much better now. I am able to talk to my ex just like before as well.   No body knows the future, but I just have to rebuild myself and be happy!       
> 
> Thank you AmazeO XD



Haha, as long as you keep positive and look forward to the life that lies ahead of you, you'll be fine.

Keep your chin up, and your feet firmly on the ground, and things will work out for you.

----------


## Beeyahoi

For some reason I can't count over 9000.  I'll spend hours getting there, but when I come to 9001 my mind goes blank.  I'm a professional mathematician, so you can see what a problem this is.

Help me please?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> For some reason I can't count over 9000.  I'll spend hours getting there, but when I come to 9001 my mind goes blank.  I'm a professional mathematician, so you can see what a problem this is.
> 
> Help me please?



Yeah because it's over 9000.

His power level.  That's what it is.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Fucking need more questions.

----------


## Catbus

I fucking got a question. How do I deal with people that are completely fucking obnoxious and stupid, but nice to me? I know a few people like that, they're complete assholes to a lot of my friends, but totally nice to me. On top of it, they're both absolutely retarded and shouldn't be in AP classes. One recently made an 18 on a test, a god damn 18 on a test that just required memorizing landmark supreme court cases. We had a week to study for Christ's sakes! Oh god, now I'm just ranting. 

Anyway, now that I've blown off a bit of steam, how do I deal with people like that? I feel like confronting them on their bullshit would just complicate things, but it might make them realize their assness too.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Confronting their assholeness might not be the best.

If they start talking shit about one of your friends or something, just be like..

"Look, I don't care if you don't like them, but they're still my friend so can you just lay off?"

I've done that before and it works.

----------


## Catbus

I don't know how to give thanks for advice without it sounding like a shitty commercial, but thanks.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> I don't know how to give thanks for advice without it sounding like a shitty commercial, but thanks.



No problem dude.  In all seriousness, if they're being assholes, don't even be nice to em.

----------


## spockman

Okay, so I've got a doozy and really need advice.

These two friends at my school were found near the body of a dead kid who had a chemical rag stuck in his mouth. Both the kid's fingerprints were found on the rag. The victim had no lacerations or anything, just the rag in his mouth. The doctor says it was posion, but there is a rumor that this was not the result of the doctor's initial evaluation. It's pretty incriminating on my friend's.

The victim, (the dead person,) had even ratted on one of the two boys for commiting the senior prank. So there was motive for my friends to do it. Everyone was mad that the victim had ruined the prank. Even the principal hated him, because then he was forced to discipline the prankster, my friend. (The principal thought that the prank was funny. Plus, betraying fellow warriors is against our warrior code. Warriors is our school mascot.)

Here's the catch. My two friends claim that thier chemistry teacher, (also the vice principal,) told them to haze the kid! Apparently, the chem teacher gave them a rag with a chemical too enlarge the kids tongue, ("See if his tongue will fit in that rat's big mouth then, kids.") But the victim had a bad reaction to the chemical and died. The prosecution insists that there was no 'tongue enlarging chemical allergy' but that it was posion that killed him.

It's wierd, because the victim was in the middle of that 'school of choice thing' meaning he was trying to transfer to a different school before he was killed. The principal 'claims' he had already signed the release forms, but I snooped in the principles files and found nothing. Why would the principal lie about that?

Is there anything I can do to help my friends?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Okay, so I've got a doozy and really need advice.
> 
> These two friends at my school were found near the body of a dead kid who had a chemical rag stuck in his mouth. Both the kid's fingerprints were found on the rag. The victim had no lacerations or anything, just the rag in his mouth. The doctor says it was posion, but there is a rumor that this was not the result of the doctor's initial evaluation. It's pretty incriminating on my friend's.
> 
> The victim, (the dead person,) had even ratted on one of the two boys for commiting the senior prank. So there was motive for my friends to do it. Everyone was mad that the victim had ruined the prank. Even the principal hated him, because then he was forced to discipline the prankster, my friend. (The principal thought that the prank was funny. Plus, betraying fellow warriors is against our warrior code. Warriors is our school mascot.)
> 
> Here's the catch. My two friends claim that thier chemistry teacher, (also the vice principal,) told them to haze the kid! Apparently, the chem teacher gave them a rag with a chemical too enlarge the kids tongue, ("See if his tongue will fit in that rat's big mouth then, kids.") But the victim had a bad reaction to the chemical and died. The prosecution insists that there was no 'tongue enlarging chemical allergy' but that it was posion that killed him.
> 
> It's wierd, because the victim was in the middle of that 'school of choice thing' meaning he was trying to transfer to a different school before he was killed. The principal 'claims' he had already signed the release forms, but I snooped in the principles files and found nothing. Why would the principal lie about that?
> ...



Let's just say if this is a joke I don't get it.

If you're being serious, I'm not about to try and put an input on a murder case.

What in the fuck were your friends doing there?  And why the hell were they shoving a rag down some kids throat?  Honestly, "oh he ratted on the senior prank"  that doesn't give you a reason to fucking gag the kid.  Even if it was a chemical to "enlargen his tongue", do you think that's really smart?

Let's see, what happens if his tongue get's enlarged?  Let's say he can't swallow.  Then he can drown on his own spit.  Or he can't breathe through his mouth, he could easily suffocate if his nostrils get plugged at all.  Say if he realized that he couldn't breathe, then started getting upset.

If you're being serious, then I wouldn't hang out with these two "friends" of yours.  They're fucking retarded.  Bravo on killing a kid though, whether it's manslaughter or murder.

And let's just say that killing a fellow student is not only breaking the "warrior code!" but breaking the fucking law.

----------


## Titania

O mighty AmazeO, I have come to you for advice

My f'd up wacko ex-next door neighbour who had his house(well actually his quickly wedded wife's house)... who had his house reposessed by the bank and is now up for sale, has resumed his breaking into my backyard and creeping around our windows (after he has stealthily got back into his unoccupied old place of residence).  I have reported the incident to the police but there is nothing they can do.  Of course I have reported other incidents like when he was running naked near our fence and then masturbating behind the shed where only we can view his sorry display.

What do you suggest o honourably wise?   ::shock::

----------


## grasshoppa

Oh wise 17-year-old sage, your advice shall be remembered in ages to come.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> O mighty AmazeO, I have come to you for advice
> 
> My f'd up wacko ex-next door neighbour who had his house(well actually his quickly wedded wife's house)... who had his house reposessed by the bank and is now up for sale, has resumed his breaking into my backyard and creeping around our windows (after he has stealthily got back into his unoccupied old place of residence).  I have reported the incident to the police but there is nothing they can do.  Of course I have reported other incidents like when he was running naked near our fence and then masturbating behind the shed where only we can view his sorry display.
> 
> What do you suggest o honourably wise?



Hrm, that's difficult.

If the police refuse to do anything unless they catch him in the act, I guess the best thing you can do is set up a video camera or something.  You know, record every now and then, and if he's caught on camera sneaking around by your house or doing anything lewd, take it to the police station.  Then there's evidence to at least arrest the guy for trespassing on private property.





> Oh wise 17-year-old sage, your advice shall be remembered in ages to come.



18.

----------


## Titania

Brilliant,

let me thank you by offering you these 3 bright beads.....

and, may the luck of the black-tailed jack rabbit take you by surprise and provide you with dazzling lights and good company    ::bowdown::

----------


## spockman

Thanks, anyway, Amaze. But everything worked out well in the end. The principal admitted to ordering the chemistry teacher to order the students to haze the kid in a highly dramatic scene where he screamed at the whole court that they wouldn't understand or be able to handle the truth and that he needs to be able to run his school however he discriminates, because deep down at places they don't talk about at parties the people condeming him know that he is all that stands between an educated country and Idiocracy. The kids were still expelled but avoided felony charges and the principal is awaiting his own trial.

But thanks anyway. (:

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Thanks, anyway, Amaze. But everything worked out well in the end. The principal admitted to ordering the chemistry teacher to order the students to haze the kid in a highly dramatic scene where he screamed at the whole court that they wouldn't understand or be able to handle the truth and that he needs to be able to run his school however he discriminates, because deep down at places they don't talk about at parties the people condeming him know that he is all that stands between an educated country and Idiocracy. The kids were still expelled but avoided felony charges and the principal is awaiting his own trial.
> 
> But thanks anyway. (:



I still can't tell if you're being serious, or you're like talking about a Law and Order episode or something.

 ::D:

----------


## mrdeano

Good way to tell someone you hate them without upsetting them?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Good way to tell someone you hate them without upsetting them?



Don't tell them you hate them.  Just ignore them.  Passive agressive.

----------


## grasshoppa

> 18.



ohsosrry

----------


## AmazeO XD

> ohsosrry



tis fine, grasshoppa.

----------


## mrdeano

> Don't tell them you hate them.  Just ignore them.  Passive agressive.



I like it  :smiley: 


ooh I also love Bring me the horizon  :smiley:  I live where they are from, I have seen Oli sykes a few times.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> I like it 
> 
> 
> ooh I also love Bring me the horizon  I live where they are from, I have seen Oli sykes a few times.



Haha, I love me some BMTH.  But they are horrible live.  Icky.

Anyone need anymore advice?

----------


## oniman7

I need some help. I have a really weird... fear, so to speak.

I am incredibly disturbed at the thought or sight of anything dying. I'm fine to look at dead animals, including birds and lizards that my cat has torn to shreds, decapitated, slit their throats, broke their necks, skinned and pulled the intestines out, etc. However, there was a lizard stuck in our window earlier, and my little brother slammed the window shut, killing the lizard. The tail was still sticking out and twitching ( I know it does that when it breaks off, but still ). I was so disturbed by the sight that I started yelling at him that I had told him not to close the window, etc. etc. I also threw a frog out the door (lots of critters in Florida  :tongue2: ) and I heard a very large crack. It was dark, so I couldn't see it. I couldn't help but imagine I had thrown it upside down and cracked its head, and spent the whole night thinking about it. 

once again, I'm fine with seeing dead things, and I'm no more obsessed with death than most normal people. But the actual moment that it happens is so incredibly disturbing.


EDIT: Just thought of another time. I was watching "World's Wildest Police Videos" when I was bored. I saw one clip of two teenagers who had stolen a lawn mower and were running from the cops in their truck. They weren't looking when they crossed an intersection and a semi truck smashed into the vehicle. They replayed it and the announcer loudly declared "they were both killed instantly upon impact. Another reason why you shouldn't run from the law". I turned it off.

----------


## AmazeO XD

You know, the only thing that would lead me to believe that you have this type of fear is because something tramautizing happened during your childhood.  Maybe you saw something die, like an animal.  It doesn't have to be a big thing like seeing a murder or anything, but it probably scared the living shit out of you as a child, and you subconsciously re-live that moment when you see or witness death.

Furthermore, death is not something that makes everyone excited or happy.  In fact, if I saw something die right in front of me, I'd probably get the creeps too.

The other possibility is that you have a fear of dying.  You yourself don't want to die, and seeing the action of something else losing it's life scares you because of your inner fear of the action itself.

And since the problem obviously isn't that you have a fear of violence, I can't really think of anything besides those two stated above.  I would ask your parents or your sibling if you ever had a traumautizing experience as a child, that would shed more light on your situation.  Otherwise, you'll just have to deal with it.

But look on the bright side.  You don't see someone die every day, or even every year.

----------


## oniman7

The weird thing about it is I'm not afraid of death. It's the moment it happens. A field of headless bodies doesn't bother me (much) but watching one person be beheaded would haunt me for weeks.I don't think I've had any traumatic experience with it. My brother used to rip lizards in half and stuff (little brother) and I didn't really care.

I do remember, when I was little, my friend running over a huge "field" of caterpillars with his scooter. I was upset at that. But I don't understand why that would come back 8 years later instead of stayed through the rest of my life.

2 years ago, I watched my grandparents' cat worsen until she finally died. I've been around that cat since I was 10 months old, and she used to sleep with me at night, and stay right next to me until I got up. But that was one of the cases where it was the death that bothered me.


I guess my problem is this. I'm not religious. I'm agnostic, but for practical purposes, it could be called atheistic. I find it hard to believe there's anything after death. I'd like to think there's some kind of metaphysical (is that the right word?) soul made of our life energy, because that energy has to go somewhere. But even that's hard to believe. I can't convince myself there's anything after death. So, seeing something have its life taken away in an instant like that.... even if its long and drawn out, the second where it finally dies. There's something so morbid and almost depressing about that, on an almost personal level. I don't know what I'm going to do about it. It's not to the point where I need to see a psychiatrist, because it doesn't factor into a lot of my life.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> The weird thing about it is I'm not afraid of death. It's the moment it happens. A field of headless bodies doesn't bother me (much) but watching one person be beheaded would haunt me for weeks.I don't think I've had any traumatic experience with it. My brother used to rip lizards in half and stuff (little brother) and I didn't really care.
> 
> I do remember, when I was little, my friend running over a huge "field" of caterpillars with his scooter. I was upset at that. But I don't understand why that would come back 8 years later instead of stayed through the rest of my life.
> 
> 2 years ago, I watched my grandparents' cat worsen until she finally died. I've been around that cat since I was 10 months old, and she used to sleep with me at night, and stay right next to me until I got up. But that was one of the cases where it was the death that bothered me.
> 
> 
> I guess my problem is this. I'm not religious. I'm agnostic, but for practical purposes, it could be called atheistic. I find it hard to believe there's anything after death. I'd like to think there's some kind of metaphysical (is that the right word?) soul made of our life energy, because that energy has to go somewhere. But even that's hard to believe. I can't convince myself there's anything after death. So, seeing something have its life taken away in an instant like that.... even if its long and drawn out, the second where it finally dies. There's something so morbid and almost depressing about that, on an almost personal level. I don't know what I'm going to do about it. It's not to the point where I need to see a psychiatrist, because it doesn't factor into a lot of my life.



I mean, if you can't recall anything tramautic or anything of the sort, I don't know what other explanations I can give you.  Like I said, I'm not a doctor of any sort when it comes to psychology.

Maybe it's just a phobia, like others have phobias of spiders, heights, etc etc.  Maybe it's just more of something that disturbs you.  No real solid reason why, besides the fact that the visual of life leaving somethings body that haunts you.

I don't know what to tell you man.  Just try to avoid seeing things die, I guess.  Not that you can do much about it.  After all, death strikes us at the very most unexpected times.

----------


## Hercuflea

How can i get a job im 17 ive probably applied at more than 20 places with no luck at all.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> How can i get a job im 17 ive probably applied at more than 20 places with no luck at all.



The economy in the U.S. is kinda shitty (if that's where you hail from), and most basic employers (retail, food) are trying to cut down on expenses.  Honestly, if you have no experience, the best thing to do would try to get a holiday job.  Most retail stores (Walmart, Kmart, Best Buy, Gamestop, EB Games) need more staff just for the holiday season.  If you have a mall nearby you, same thing applies.  More customers = more sales.  More sales= more employees to attend to the store.

Basically how I got my job (been there for about a year now) was that exact same way.  Get a holiday job, bust your ass, and hope they keep you over.  And if they don't, you have retail experience with a holiday under your belt.

Also, applying doesn't cut it.  They want to hire people who are go-getters, and determines.  Follow up with a few phone calls, reminding them you applied and was looking for an interview.  If the store is hiring, then this isn't out of the ordinary, but don't overdo it with stores that are just "accepting applications".  There's a difference.  My store always "accepts applications", but only hires around certain times.

Be sure to know the difference, and get searching!

----------


## Hercuflea

k thanks

----------


## AmazeO XD

I do what I can.

----------


## Hidden

How do you know so much about everything?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> How do you know so much about everything?



Hm, dunno.  Guess I'm just a very observant person.  Probably should work for kgb.

----------


## Hidden

kgb?

Hmm...  What do I need advice on?

What color should I paint my nails?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> kgb?
> 
> Hmm...  What do I need advice on?
> 
> What color should I paint my nails?



KGB is like a service where you text a question to this number and then they have people who answer the questions.  Pretty easy.

I dunno.  Maybe the same shade as your eyes, but depending on if you dress bright or dark, turn the shade lighter or darker.  That works.  Unless you have brown eyes.  But hazel, green, blue, those all work.  Pink is cute on a girl too.

or match your top.

----------


## Hidden

> KGB is like a service where you text a question to this number and then they have people who answer the questions.  Pretty easy.
> 
> I dunno.  Maybe the same shade as your eyes, but depending on if you dress bright or dark, turn the shade lighter or darker.  That works.  Unless you have brown eyes.  But hazel, green, blue, those all work.  Pink is cute on a girl too.
> 
> or match your top.



That's...  actually pretty good advice.  Blue nail polish is a bit strange though.  :tongue2: 

Right then, now I actually have a question.  If I were going to learn another language, which one should I choose?  I'm fluent in both English and Spanish.  I also took a year of Mandarin one day a week for two hours after school, but that was three years ago.  Plus it wasn't a very good class, so I didn't learn much in the first place.  However, once or twice I did find myself thinking phrases in Chinese the year after that.  Nothing big, just like a word or two.  I also started studying French online, but I didn't get very far with that.

I think to actually learn a language I'll have to take a real class.  I'm a Junior in high school, so it's a bit late to start learning a new language in school.  Unless I don't mind being a senior in a class full of freshmen, except that I do mind. =P  Would you recommend taking a class in college?  Or summer school?

----------


## Hercuflea

When he said KGB i thought he meant the Russian Spy Agency

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

> When he said KGB i thought he meant the Russian Spy Agency



Komitet Gosoerdarstvennoj Bezopasnosti, to be exact  :smiley: 
(I might have the spelling wrong XD)

Hidden:
Thing is, if you take a class in something, you really have to do something for it. Selfstudy doesn't have stick behind the door. You can choose French and take a class in that.
If you don't want to be in a class full of freshmen, however, I recommend you take a course outside school. There are plenty of those around  :wink2: 

Sorry for kind of hijacking the thread, AmazeO  ::D:

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Komitet Gosoerdarstvennoj Bezopasnosti, to be exact 
> (I might have the spelling wrong XD)
> 
> Hidden:
> Thing is, if you take a class in something, you really have to do something for it. Selfstudy doesn't have stick behind the door. You can choose French and take a class in that.
> If you don't want to be in a class full of freshmen, however, I recommend you take a course outside school. There are plenty of those around 
> 
> Sorry for kind of hijacking the thread, AmazeO



No problem, TLS, that was pretty much the answer I was gonna give them too.

Don't worry, I've had people hijack this thread before.  They never stick around quite as long as I do, though.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

> No problem, TLS, that was pretty much the answer I was gonna give them too.
> 
> Don't worry, I've had people hijack this thread before.  They never stick around quite as long as I do, though.



It's your thread, after all  :smiley: 
I read it sometimes because you give good advice that might become helpful one day  :smiley:

----------


## AmazeO XD

> It's your thread, after all 
> I read it sometimes because you give good advice that might become helpful one day



Haha, thanks.

----------


## Hidden

> Komitet Gosoerdarstvennoj Bezopasnosti, to be exact 
> (I might have the spelling wrong XD)
> 
> Hidden:
> Thing is, if you take a class in something, you really have to do something for it. Selfstudy doesn't have stick behind the door. You can choose French and take a class in that.
> If you don't want to be in a class full of freshmen, however, I recommend you take a course outside school. There are plenty of those around 
> 
> Sorry for kind of hijacking the thread, AmazeO



Why French?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Why French?



Cause it's awesome.  Bump.

----------


## RockNRoller123

French is the worst languange! Next to English.

----------


## Hidden

What's wrong with English?

----------


## RockNRoller123

It's a silly nonsensical language and unfortunately the only one I speak well. And I take it back. French is much worse.

----------


## Hidden

=P You don't even speak French.  Or maybe you do, just not well, now that I think about it...

Besides, most languages are silly in one way or another.  English just doesn't make sense, French they feel the need to add a bunch of extra letters, Spanish you have about a trillion different conjugations, Chinese/Japanese I have no clue how they type...

----------


## Lëzen

> Cause it's awesome.



Das stimmt nicht, weil Französisch kompletter Unsinn ist. Sowieso können die Franzosen nicht buchstabieren. Score one for Germany.

...Yeah, as far as languages go, I find self-study is quite often more productive than taking formal classes alone.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Necro:  I feel like answering more questions.

----------


## Man of Steel

Dear Amaze,

I have no money, but I need to move out yesterday. What do I do?

Lackadaisical in LaGrange

----------


## grasshoppa

Amazo how do I go about ridding the forum of it's masonic members?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Dear Amaze,
> 
> I have no money, but I need to move out yesterday. What do I do?
> 
> Lackadaisical in LaGrange



I know you live in quite the rural area, so any retail or fast food job is really out of the question.  Uh, unless you're really damn good at crafting things, and selling them... I've got nothing.

MOW SOME GRASS.   ::D: 

Kill people.  Sell drugs.  I don't know what else to tell you, really.  I mean, even something as simple as "get a job!", really isn't that simple at all.

What would you plan on doing to support yourself once you had moved out, anyhow?





> Amazo how do I go about ridding the forum of it's masonic members?



Flamethrower.

----------


## Man of Steel

> I know you live in quite the rural area, so any retail or fast food job is really out of the question.  Uh, unless you're really damn good at crafting things, and selling them... I've got nothing.
> 
> MOW SOME GRASS.  
> 
> Kill people.  Sell drugs.  I don't know what else to tell you, really.  I mean, even something as simple as "get a job!", really isn't that simple at all.
> 
> What would you plan on doing to support yourself once you had moved out, anyhow?



I work for myself. Crafting things and selling them, in a way. Hard to get business and keep it where I live, though, with dial-up internet. Plus it's by necessity creative work (web design and development, and photography) and at the moment I am depressed and under the weather, so my creativity is pretty much nil. I work with a friend and neighbour part-time, but his business is slow too.

You're right, getting a job really isn't so simple. I had planned to move to town, and get a job I could walk to, since I can't afford a car right now. Between insurance, maintenance and gas . . . I'd rather walk until I can build up some savings, honestly.

I guess I could always sell my body. I doubt it's worth much as it is, though.  :tongue2:

----------


## AmazeO XD

Yeah man, in those situations, it's honestly going to where there is work, not waiting for it to come to you.

You just have to take that leap knowing it's going to be best for you.

----------

